# ECHO 590 Timber Wolf



## WVhunter (May 13, 2014)

I have been looking for another saw in the 60cc range for use around my farm and for firewood cutting. I have always been a Stihl guy, but thought about a Husky 555 this go around. I stopped by my local dealer to look at one and he got to talking to me about the ECHO Timber Wolf as well. He had a brand new saw he gassed, oiled and said have at it out back if you want. I took the saw and made several cuts on different size Oak logs he had. I was very impressed with this saw and think it would be perfect for my needs. He priced it to me $399 and an extra chain, he also said it had a 5 year warranty. After running the saw, I think it would be hard to beat for my needs and all it has to offer. Seems to have pretty good reviews from what I have read on here. Think I may have to get one, a couple hundred cheaper than the Husky 555 as well. I cut 12-15 cords of firewood per year and usually anymore, nothing bigger than 20" to 24". A family member "borrowed" my Stihl's from me, never could find them. So this will be used with my new MS271, just don't have the budget to replace my PRO saws and really probably don't need them for my purposes now. What do you guys think about these Timber Wolf saws?


----------



## nmurph (May 13, 2014)

Does he have a 555 to run? The TW's seem to be a good value on paper and you seem to already have you mind made up.


----------



## SawTroll (May 13, 2014)

I assume there is a reason (or reasons) theat the 590 is almost 300 USD cheaper than another Echo 60cc saw (the 620), and even that one doesn't have a really good power to weight ratio.

There are no power specs availiable for the 590 though, an issue that it shares with most Echo saws that are sold on the US market - and I know that it isn't a coinsidense - the truth would stop sales dead in their tracks!


----------



## WVhunter (May 13, 2014)

He did not say if he had a 555 I could run. I should check on that. No my mind is not made up, that is why I was asking for input, from those who owned or had ran them.


----------



## SawTroll (May 13, 2014)

WVhunter said:


> He did not say if he had a 555 I could run. I should check on that. No my mind is not made up, that is why I was asking for input, from those who owned or had ran them.




The 555 obviously is a better option - then we are talking real chainsaws, and not junkers!


----------



## nmurph (May 13, 2014)

WVhunter said:


> He did not say if he had a 555 I could run. I should check on that. No my mind is not made up, that is why I was asking for input, from those who owned or had ran them.


 
I would want to run them both. I'm not disparraging Echo's, but I picked up a 600 in a HD and it had plasticky feel. I'm not one to cross off a saw because of plastics, there are some incredibly durable plastics available now, but it is one thing that caught my attention. I have also seen where members who have run this model report it being heavier than the 555/562 (the 555 is lighter than the 562). Weigh those thoughts against the $200 savings...The lack of power ratings on US Echo's does raise a bit of a red flag to me. I have seen some specs on Echo's sold abroad and as I recollect, they WEREN'T particularly impressive. It seems to me that if the numbers reflected favorably, Echo would certainly tout them. JMO!!!


----------



## jughead500 (May 13, 2014)

You wont go wrong with the echo.the plastics are durable enough.my cs600 took a 20ft flying leap and just came out with a few scratches.I logged all winter with my echo without any problems.


----------



## XSKIER (May 13, 2014)

If I had a brand new MS 271 with 16" ROLLOMATIC E bar and 26 RM 67 chain, there's no way I'd even think about a 590 echo. Maybe a MS 192 T C-E with 14" ROLLOMATIC E and 63 RM3 50 chain or a Jonsered 2166 with 24" flimsy bar and crappy vanguard chain.


----------



## WVhunter (May 13, 2014)

I held both and the weight of the two seemed very close to me in hand.
I knew what reply I would get from you "SawTroll" LOL... go pro or go home. I do not think I need to drop $700 to have a decent saw for cutting my firewood.
Do you actually ever use your saws or just write about them all day on the computer, man can't do much sawing with 52,000 + posts. LOL... (Just riding you a little)
Like I said I have not made my mind up, looking for comments from guys that own or run the ECHO.


----------



## SawTroll (May 13, 2014)

nmurph said:


> I would want to run them both. I'm not disparraging Echo's, but I picked up a 600 in a HD and it had plasticky feel. I'm not one to cross off a saw because of plastics, there are some incredibly durable plastics available now, but it is one thing that caught my attention. I have also seen where members who have run this model report it being heavier than the 555/562 (the 555 is lighter than the 562). Weigh those thoughts against the $200 savings...The lack of power ratings on US Echo's does raise a bit of a red flag to me. I have seen some specs on Echo's sold abroad and as I recollect, they WEREN'T particularly impressive. It seems to me that if the numbers reflected favorably, Echo would certainly tout them. JMO!!!



The specs for the most expensive Echo 59.8cc saw, the 620, is in the open in Europe - 3.3kW/4.5 hp, but sadly 13.6 lbs, which is too heavy. The 600 is one step down in quality from that, and the 590 two steps and close to 300 USD down in the US - it can't be much "pro quality" left in that one.....


----------



## rmh3481 (May 13, 2014)

Dont pay no mind to Troll. 

A 590 is a great saw, especially for $400.


----------



## SawTroll (May 13, 2014)

rmh3481 said:


> Dont pay no mind to Troll.
> 
> A 590 is a great saw, especially for $400.




I assume there are reasons that it costs close to 300 USD less than the 620, and even that one doesn't look anywhere close to stellar, judged by specs and reports!


----------



## Chris-PA (May 13, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> I assume there are reasons that it costs close to 300 USD less than the 620, and even that one doesn't look anywhere close to stellar, judged by specs and reports!


The main reason would be that the price of something has little to do with how much it costs to make. Another way to say it is that price is a poor measure of value or worth. Clearly it only costs a few $ different to make the two saws. 

There are plenty of similar examples of this from Stihl and Husky.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 13, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## jughead500 (May 13, 2014)

Troll have you actually held one of the echos in question? I'm not a pro logger but a pro landscaper.I do some logging during the winter to survive and I've ran just about owned or worked on every saw imaginable prior to auto tune and strato charging and just cant imagine anyone downing a saw from just the specs just on weight and unpublished hp figures.the cs590/600 and Cs620 are kind of in their infancy from the shindiawa buy out.im really impressed with what they are offering.I have no quarrels with the performance or quality.I had a whole lot more trouble with the 455 rancher I bought new then actually fixed and gave to a boy that helped me.the 455 was even less trouble than most of the 029's or ms 290's ive played with.
I'm not brand biased by any means just call it how I see it.


----------



## SawTroll (May 14, 2014)

Chris-PA said:


> The main reason would be that the price of something has little to do with how much it costs to make. Another way to say it is that price is a poor measure of value or worth. Clearly it only costs a few $ different to make the two saws.
> 
> There are plenty of similar examples of this from Stihl and Husky.



True enough, but that doesn't mean it always is that way.


----------



## rmh3481 (May 15, 2014)

Im not so sure that the 600 vs 620 are the same in all markets. The 620 in the USA has a non limited ignition and a different carb. The second edition 600p cylinder was changed to provide 20% more fuel efficiency. Echo also advertised the HP rating of the cs-590 to be around 4hp. The graph is in the other thread if anyone want like to view it. No Strato Charging and No Auto Tune makes this platform a very user serviceable piece of equipment.


----------



## mountainlake (May 15, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> I assume there is a reason (or reasons) theat the 590 is almost 300 USD cheaper than another Echo 60cc saw (the 620), and even that one doesn't have a really good power to weight ratio.
> 
> There are no power specs availiable for the 590 though, an issue that it shares with most Echo saws that are sold on the US market - and I know that it isn't a coinsidense - the truth would stop sales dead in their tracks!





There are vids of Echo 60 cc saws cutting right with the best Stihl and Husky saws, open your eyes. Steve


----------



## SawTroll (May 15, 2014)

mountainlake said:


> There are vids of Echo 60 cc saws cutting right with the best Stihl and Husky saws, open your eyes. Steve



Random video comparisons mostly are useless, as way to many variables aren't properly eliminated, or there are no info about them. The chain usually are the most important variable to eliminate, but then there are carb setting and the operator, and more.

This does of course also mean that they are very easy to "manipulate" to "prove" anything you want to - if you have an agenda......


----------



## nmurph (May 15, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Random video comparisons mostly are useless, as way to many variables aren't properly eliminated, or there are no info about them. The chain usually are the most important variable to eliminate, but then there are carb setting and the operator, and more.
> 
> This does of course also mean that they are very easy to "manipulate" to "prove" anything you want to - if you have an agenda......


 
I agree and tend to discount a lot of the rah, rah, cheerleading I hear. But, I respect Andre for his knowledge and experience. He seems to give them a good bit of cred, so that goes a little way in removing some of the doubts that arise in me because of Echo's reluctance to publish hp figures in the US. I don't think there is a doubt that Echo builds solid ***, just look at the back of the local lawn jockey's trailers and you will almost certainly see some Echo equipment. But, in my experience, if a manufacturer fails to tout a feature or spec that the leaders in any industry do, there's likely a very good reason- their specs, whatever they may be, don't show favorably.


----------



## 7sleeper (May 15, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Random video comparisons mostly are useless, as way to many variables aren't properly eliminated, or there are no info about them. The chain usually are the most important variable to eliminate, but then there are carb setting and the operator, and more.
> 
> This does of course also mean that they are very easy to "manipulate" to "prove" anything you want to - if you have an agenda......


Well the same can be said about everything here on this site and I am astonished to read such comments from you! Because there is simply no objective criteria on better balance, better manuverability, etc. of the so famed husqvarna line. All this is simply subjective and easily "manipulated if you have an agenda...". And we all know that you are from a scadinavien country so local loyalty is all to obvious! You are clearly discrediting with these sentences all the videos of brad, the monkey and all others because they also all have an agenda. They sell their profession!!! 

This argumentation is becomming more and more embarissing. 

Oh well obviously it is easy to look from a distance and judge.






7


----------



## mountainlake (May 15, 2014)

Maybe vids are useless unless of course they put a Stihl or Husky way ahead of a other brand then they're priceless, of course the best way to know how a saw runs is to actually run one right Troll. No respect here until that happens. Steve


----------



## TreeTangler (May 15, 2014)

The problem usually lies with the dealer. A lot of dealers are putting them as replacemtn options for the 555/562. I've used the 555, 562, and have tried the 590. It really isnt a fair comparison. I put the 590 closer to a replacement for the likes of a 455/460 or 290/390. It felt like it would be a fine saw, just it really doesnt compete with the pro level 60ish cc saws like the 555/562. If you've been running a 562, you'll likely be disappointed. However, if you've been cutting all your firewood with a ms290 or 455 rancher, I would bet money that you'll like this saw, with a 5 year warranty to boot.


----------



## 7sleeper (May 15, 2014)

If it runs, after a MM, with a ported 361, that alone is a strong statement! And yes I am sure joe homeowner is going to love this saw!

7


----------



## TreeTangler (May 15, 2014)

Ya, I truly think that a ton of people are going to love this saw. It needs to be compared to other saws truly in its class. Sometimes on this site homeowner saws get lumped together with pro saws. For example, for someone who cuts up a fallen tree on 2 acres of property or cuts a 1/4 cord of wood a year for a firepit really need an $800 pro saw? Would he be happy with one? More than likely but if he never knew they existed, I but he'd love a husky 450 or stihl just as well. Now I'm a huge advocate of pro saws, but I also understand the place of homeowner saws as well. 

The problem with the 590 is that I think it actually fits between the 455/460 class of saws and the 555/562 class. Might make a great one saw plan for the light firewood cutter or the like.


----------



## 7sleeper (May 15, 2014)

That is as far as I understood, also it's projected customer. Typical joe firewooder cutting the wood for his home. And yes the typical recomendation for a harvestor or else you can't cut a chord is kind of absent of reality. 

7


----------



## mountainlake (May 15, 2014)

TreeTangler said:


> The problem usually lies with the dealer. A lot of dealers are putting them as replacemtn options for the 555/562. I've used the 555, 562, and have tried the 590. It really isnt a fair comparison. I put the 590 closer to a replacement for the likes of a 455/460 or 290/390. It felt like it would be a fine saw, just it really doesnt compete with the pro level 60ish cc saws like the 555/562. If you've been running a 562, you'll likely be disappointed. However, if you've been cutting all your firewood with a ms290 or 455 rancher, I would bet money that you'll like this saw, with a 5 year warranty to boot.


Was that 590 tuned, muff modded and broke in with a good chain. If not I can see that you not impressed as it has no where near the power it will after spending 15 minutes. I still don't know why Echo puts those clogged up muffs on their saws, maybe the extra back pressure helps them get by the EPA regs . My 50cc Echo saws cut way faster than a 290 or 455, not even close. Far as durability Echo saws a known for it. Steve


----------



## jughead500 (May 15, 2014)

Compareable performance can be easily obtained from the 590/600 to be able to run with the 562 or 362 etc. Because of the pro platform.msrp on the 562xp is $729.a timberwolf that will cut the same amount of wood is $400.thats nearly a $329 savings.$329 would cover some port work later on if you get bored.im sure still not compareable to a ported 562 but still a fun firewood saw.


----------



## TreeTangler (May 15, 2014)

OK, in a fair comparison would a mm'd 590 beat the mm'd 562? Will the ported 590 beat the ported 562? I'd be knocked flat on me arse if it did. There's a reason that 562xp demands the premium price. It is truly ok for the 590 not to be a flat out competitor against it, it was not designed to be from my understanding.


----------



## TreeTangler (May 15, 2014)

Also remember that by porting the saw, you give up your 5 year warranty, which in my opinion is the biggest plus for the 590!


----------



## mountainlake (May 15, 2014)

TreeTangler said:


> OK, in a fair comparison would a mm'd 590 beat the mm'd 562? Will the ported 590 beat the ported 562? I'd be knocked flat on me arse if it did. There's a reason that 562xp demands the premium price. It is truly ok for the 590 not to be a flat out competitor against it, it was not designed to be from my understanding.



The 590 is going to gain a lot more than a 562 with a muff modd, seems like theres a vid of just a muff modded 590 running close(not beating it but close enough) to a ported 361. After you run a 590 that's tuned , muff modded,broke in with a good chain report back. Steve


----------



## nmurph (May 15, 2014)

Who built a 361 that would not smoke a mm'd 590?


----------



## 7sleeper (May 15, 2014)

You'll have to ask those who made the video. As far as I understood he is also known as Andyshine77.



7


----------



## 7sleeper (May 15, 2014)

And here is the european version of the 600 up against a 560. Both unmodded but the 620 is brand new.



7


----------



## nmurph (May 15, 2014)

AS is Andre.

That 361 is holding a lot more RPM's in the cut.


----------



## mountainlake (May 15, 2014)

Is it cutting that much faster? Echo saws have torque and will be taking bigger chips than the high RPM saws proved by the cutting speed. Steve


----------



## Chris-PA (May 15, 2014)

mountainlake said:


> Is it cutting that much faster? Echo saws have torque and will be taking bigger chips than the high RPM saws proved by the cutting speed. Steve


The size of the chips will be determined by the chain. Is the Echo using a more aggressive chain than the Stihl in that video?


----------



## mountainlake (May 15, 2014)

The size of the chips are determined by how hard you can lean on it and Echo saws have the torque to lean on them, does anyone think a 361 will hold it's high RPM if you lean on it. I'll take a saw with a nice wide power band any day over one that can't hold it's rpm soon as you lean on it. Steve


----------



## nmurph (May 15, 2014)

WRONG. Chip size is determined by the raker height (and the type of wood).


----------



## hiluxxulih (May 15, 2014)

WVhunter said:


> I have been looking for another saw in the 60cc range for use around my farm and for firewood cutting. I have always been a Stihl guy, but thought about a Husky 555 this go around. I stopped by my local dealer to look at one and he got to talking to me about the ECHO Timber Wolf as well. He had a brand new saw he gassed, oiled and said have at it out back if you want. I took the saw and made several cuts on different size Oak logs he had. I was very impressed with this saw and think it would be perfect for my needs. He priced it to me $399 and an extra chain, he also said it had a 5 year warranty. After running the saw, I think it would be hard to beat for my needs and all it has to offer. Seems to have pretty good reviews from what I have read on here. Think I may have to get one, a couple hundred cheaper than the Husky 555 as well. I cut 12-15 cords of firewood per year and usually anymore, nothing bigger than 20" to 24". A family member "borrowed" my Stihl's from me, never could find them. So this will be used with my new MS271, just don't have the budget to replace my PRO saws and really probably don't need them for my purposes now. What do you guys think about these Timber Wolf saws?


Get the Echo and don't look back , I have several Stihl saws and my Echo CS600P is just as good as the Stihls and I don't have to take a backup saw and say three hail Mary's hoping the Echo chainsaw actually starts , as for the Husqvarna I cant comment as I wont lower myself to buy one .


----------



## woodchipper95 (May 15, 2014)

hiluxxulih said:


> Get the Echo and don't look back , I have several Stihl saws and my Echo CS600P is just as good as the Stihls and I don't have to take a backup saw and say three hail Mary's hoping the Echo chainsaw actually starts , as for the Husqvarna I cant comment as I wont lower myself to buy one .



People like you piss me off. I am not brand bias at all, at the PA GTG my favorite saws there were a husky and a Jonsered. I also had my stock 545 and made a ms261 look like a toy! My chain was pretty sharp though.... must have been the chain.


----------



## zogger (May 15, 2014)

The 590 is the price point competition for the farm/ranch saws. It isn't supposed to be the competition for the ms362 or 562xp.

With that said, I have absolutely no doubt I could cruise here in Georgia with a 40/60/80 echo three saw plan, 14 inch to 36 inch bars.


----------



## mountainlake (May 15, 2014)

Chip size will be determined by both the raker height and how hard you lean on your saw, every one knows if you lean hard on any 60cc saw it will stop dead so this RPM in the cut is bs. The vids above prove that Echo saws hold their own against Stihls best. The Echo is turning slower but you can bet it's taking bigger chips either by leaning on it more or maybe the rakers are lower and it can handle lower rakeres with more torque. You Stihl and Husky people need to take off those orange glasses so you can see clearly . I own pro Stihl and Husky saws also and find no faster cutting speed cc for cc or if one is faster it's 1/2 second one way or another. Steve


----------



## mountainlake (May 15, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> People like you piss me off. I am jot brand bias at all, at the PA GTG my favorite saws there were a husky and a Jonsered. I also had my stock 545 and made a ms261 look like a toy! My chain was pretty sharp though.... must have been the chain.



I'd like to see a vid of that both with sharp chains, made a 261 look like a toy?? Steve


----------



## 7sleeper (May 15, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> People like you piss me off. I am jot brand bias at all, at the PA GTG my favorite saws there were a husky and a Jonsered. I also had my stock 545 and made a ms261 look like a toy! My chain was pretty sharp though.... must have been the chain.


It sounds a little bit like bias after all, but then again what do I know...


mountainlake said:


> I'd like to see a vid of that both with sharp chains, made a 261 look like a toy?? Steve


No I don't want to see it. It will only be ugly... 

7


----------



## hiluxxulih (May 15, 2014)

woodchipper95 said:


> People like you piss me off. I am jot brand bias at all, at the PA GTG my favorite saws there were a husky and a Jonsered. I also had my stock 545 and made a ms261 look like a toy! My chain was pretty sharp though.... must have been the chain.


I am not brand biased either I just have no interest in a Husqvarna .


----------



## TreeTangler (May 15, 2014)

This is starting to get almost comical. Has anybody other than me run both a 555/562 and a 590 right off the shelf? Not to mention, are we in a pissing contest about stock saws or race ready pro modifieds?


----------



## mountainlake (May 15, 2014)

The fact is Echo saws need muff modding and tuning off the shelf, neither will help a 555 or 562 that much. The vids above have a 590 just muff modded running against a ported 361 and not that far behind. I think every one agrees off the shelf the 590 is only so so but makes huge improvements with a muff modd and tuning. The comical thing is people with Husky and Stihl shorts on trying to bash a good saw like the 590. Steve


----------



## jughead500 (May 15, 2014)

Isnt the 562xp a stratocharged saw? The comparison is way off base anyway.everyone is comparing apples to oranges.the 590/600 would be better compared to the non strato charged to the 359/357xp and ms360.same basic two stroke design without the new fangled bells and whistles.
This is funny though.it goes from what should be a friendly discussion to a heated debate.lol


----------



## TreeTangler (May 15, 2014)

Why is it so hard to accept that a saw that costs $650+ is a higher performing machine than one priced at $399?


----------



## mountainlake (May 15, 2014)

TreeTangler said:


> Why is it so hard to accept that a saw that costs $650+ is a higher performing machine than one priced at $399?



Open your eyes, watch the vids. Echo has been the bang for the buck for quite a while. Steve


----------



## TreeTangler (May 15, 2014)

mountainlake said:


> Open your eyes, watch the vids. Echo has been the bang for the buck for quite a while. Steve


At the risk of sounding rude, you need to open your eyes and read all my previous posts in this thread. You'll find that I already deemed it a great bang for the buck saw. Where I have a problem is those trying to classify it with saws it was never intended to compete against.


----------



## CR888 (May 15, 2014)

l would buy a 590 timberwolf for $399 with5 year warranty, you would almost be crazy not too. lts funny when it comes to brands around here experts jump in from all angles with huge varience in opinion often based on somebody else's opinion. One thing l have noticed is this...anyone who actually OWNS a 590 says its a good saw and do NOT regret their purchase. Opinions about opinions don't count and hold no wieght. Get that timberwolf and don't look back. Echo know a thing or two about small 2 cycle engines, they have made a few of them.


----------



## mountainlake (May 15, 2014)

TreeTangler said:


> At the risk of sounding rude, you need to open your eyes and read all my previous posts in this thread. You'll find that I already deemed it a great bang for the buck saw. Where I have a problem is those trying to classify it with saws it was never intended to compete against.




The fact is it runs real close to those saws, watch the vids. Steve


----------



## WVhunter (May 15, 2014)

LOL.... Sorry guys did not mean to get you all pissed at each other. Just wanted some honest opinions on a couple nice reliable saws that I really new nothing about, for cutting firewood for my home and my parents. I am not a profeesional logger and don't think I need a race saw. Dang I hate to ask my next question...... after I decide on a saw, should I haul it around in a Ford, Dodge or Chevy? Do i build the motor to haul the wood around, or leave it stock? Lift or no lift? Hmmmmm.....Thanks for all your replies, they were interesting to say the least.


----------



## weedkilla (May 15, 2014)

WVhunter said:


> LOL.... Sorry guys did not mean to get you all pissed at each other. Just wanted some honest opinions on a couple nice reliable saws that I really new nothing about, for cutting firewood for my home and my parents. I am not a profeesional logger and don't think I need a race saw. Dang I hate to ask my next question...... after I decide on a saw, should I haul it around in a Ford, Dodge or Chevy? Do i build the motor to haul the wood around, or leave it stock? Lift or no lift? Hmmmmm.....Thanks for all your replies, they were interesting to say the least.


You've got it. The echo is fine, benefits from a muffler mod more than most. Probably isn't the best 60cc saw ever made, but you'll never notice unless you have them in your hands back to back. There is more performance difference in how sharp your chain is than there is in these saws. 
We all agree that we'd prefer the echo to a new stihl or husky option at the same price. If it isn't earning you money (or you have a serious chainsaw hobby) I struggle to see how you can justify a pro husky or stihl saw new.


----------



## 7sleeper (May 16, 2014)

WVhunter said:


> LOL.... Sorry guys did not mean to get you all pissed at each other. Just wanted some honest opinions on a couple nice reliable saws that I really new nothing about, for cutting firewood for my home and my parents. I am not a profeesional logger and don't think I need a race saw. Dang I hate to ask my next question...... after I decide on a saw, should I haul it around in a Ford, Dodge or Chevy? Do i build the motor to haul the wood around, or leave it stock? Lift or no lift? Hmmmmm.....Thanks for all your replies, they were interesting to say the least.


Don't feel bad! This is normal! What has me wondering more is why it took so long?! Normaly we are at this stage after the fourth post....  And I believe that you have understood the essence of this lively exchange of love and respect... 

If I may add a further comment, you have no idea about trucks you need an iveco! 

7


----------



## weedkilla (May 16, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> If I may add a further comment, you have no idea about trucks you need an iveco!
> 
> 7


----------



## TreeTangler (May 16, 2014)

LOL. Definitely not pissed. Just trying to get people to be sensible. Here's the rock bottom what I believe undisputible truth. The 590 will cut a crap ton of firewood. You'll more than likely love it. However, if your budget allows it, the 562 is a better performing saw garunteed to put a smile on your face. And we can sit here and argue about performance between the two, but the one thing that can't be changed is the weight and balance between the two. 

So basically if money is of concern on the purchase, that 590 will put a lot of wood on the ground, should be a good saw for you, and comes with a 5 year warranty. If money isn't as tight as some other folk, that 562xp you will not regret. You really can't go wrong with either.


----------



## cheeves (May 16, 2014)

mountainlake said:


> Open your eyes, watch the vids. Echo has been the bang for the buck for quite a while. Steve


Efco too!!


----------



## ckr74 (May 16, 2014)

I purchased a 590 awhile back. It's not a Stihl or a Husky and I know it. The 590 has good feel to it and is fairly well balanced.
it's a price point saw plain and simple but it should fit my needs. I cut 3 to 5 cord per year.


----------



## fordf150 (May 17, 2014)

I sell echo. Owned a stihl 361. Currently own a dolly 6100. Don't own husky and haven't ran them enough to be fair comparing them but IMO the590 is not even in the same league as a 361 or 6100. Cheaper build... cheaper quality parts. . Heavier.. less power and a/v isn't even close. It wasn't intended to compete with those saws but having a real crankcase and 60cc they get compared. At the price point they are at they are certainly one of the best values out there right now. Head and shoulders above a rrancher or farm boss but Not on par with the pro saws.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (May 17, 2014)

Run what ever saw feels good in your hands whether it be a husky,stihl,efco,echo,poulan, No sense in fighting over brands,weight,torque,hp as long as it cuts the wood and gets the job done.


----------



## mountainlake (May 17, 2014)

I wonder where this cheaper bs comes from, in 15 years of running Echo saws hard I'd had one AV mount fail. Echo saws have always been know for their durability. Far as performance watch the vids. Of course people with Stihl glasses on don't want to see Echo saws perform. Steve


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (May 17, 2014)

mountainlake said:


> I wonder where this cheaper bs comes from, in 15 years of running Echo saws hard I'd had one AV mount fail. Echo saws have always been know for their durability. Far as performance watch the vids. Of course people with Stihl glasses on don't want to see Echo saws perform. Steve


 
I am in agreement with this statement. Echo does make a dependable saw. For the price the 590 seems to be a very good deal and should last as long as any brand of saw the same size. Probably last longer than what its direct competition will...the farm and ranch saws.


----------



## jughead500 (May 17, 2014)

I guess everyone thinks they are built Cheaper because they don't have Fancy Shmancy Stickers or Silver paint or Plastic Inlays. Plastic is Plastic the only way you can make it cheaper is make it thinner. Looks like I'm going to be forced to take my 600p apart and take pictures for the Non Believers.


----------



## fordf150 (May 17, 2014)

I'm not bashing the 590. Is a great value but believing it is equal to a pro saw from any brand is drinking the Koolaide. It is not poorly made by any stretch but its just not pro quality. It will last a long time and be a great saw. If you want to compare to a 361, 362, 6100 look at the echo 600/620 and you will have a fair comparison that the echo will be an equal in almost every aspect including quality of the parts and overall build quality along with power


----------



## Chris-PA (May 17, 2014)

fordf150 said:


> I'm not bashing the 590. Is a great value but believing it is equal to a pro saw from any brand is drinking the Koolaide. It is not poorly made by any stretch but its just not pro quality. It will last a long time and be a great saw. If you want to compare to a 361, 362, 6100 look at the echo 600/620 and you will have a fair comparison that the echo will be an equal in almost every aspect including quality of the parts and overall build quality along with power


Looking at the IPLs it appears that other than the front handle and the P&C the 590/600/620 are all identical saws. How can two be "pro" and the other not? They appear to be completely conventional mag cased saws with a plastic center tank/handle assembly. I see no reason it should not be as tough as all the other saws constructed this way, unless there has been some basic design mistake (and Echo has been at long enough that this is doubtful).

I'm not even much interested in the saw as I regard it to be obsolete engine technology, but it does sell at an appropriately reduced price because of that. Still, this "pro" saw terminology gets silly. It's a completely undefined marketing term. All saws are all made out of the same plastic, cast aluminum and/or aluminum/mag alloys, and steel, but some designs use these materials in different combinations.


----------



## fordf150 (May 17, 2014)

590 to 620 have different piston, cylinder, crankcase, wrap handle, clutch cover, chain catch, clutch drum. yes some of these items don't really matter. clutch drum and chain catch are 2 that make 0 difference in the function of the saw and clutch drum can be upgraded to a rim for $18 or so.

590 to 600 have different cylinder, crankcase, crankshaft, oil pump, wrap handle, clutch drum. again some of these make no difference but a 590 is not a 600 or 620.

I am not bashing a 590. I like the value of them and recommend them for people looking to only spend 4 bills and they need 60cc. In every case after running a echo 590, dolly 510 and 5105 they leave with the dolly. I couldn't sell the 590 till I dropped the price down to less than a 510. I no longer stock them for that reason


----------



## mountainlake (May 17, 2014)

Lets keep the information right, the 590 and 600 have identical part numbers on the piston, cylinder, crankshaft and il pump. The handle, clutch and bar and chain are cheaper .. The 620 has the different engine part numbers. Also the OEM piston is $58 and the cylinder is $102 on both the 590 and 600, at least $100 less than overpriced Stihl parts. No bs here just the facts and I don't wear colored glasses.. Steve


----------



## mountainlake (May 17, 2014)

fordf150 said:


> 590 to 620 have different piston, cylinder, crankcase, wrap handle, clutch cover, chain catch, clutch drum. yes some of these items don't really matter. clutch drum and chain catch are 2 that make 0 difference in the function of the saw and clutch drum can be upgraded to a rim for $18 or so.
> 
> 590 to 600 have different cylinder, crankcase, crankshaft, oil pump, wrap handle, clutch drum. again some of these make no difference but a 590 is not a 600 or 620.
> 
> I am not bashing a 590. I like the value of them and recommend them for people looking to only spend 4 bills and they need 60cc. In every case after running a echo 590, dolly 510 and 5105 they leave with the dolly. I couldn't sell the 590 till I dropped the price down to less than a 510. I no longer stock them for that reason



If you gave them a well tuned one with a unclogged muff they would leave with the Echo . If you have watched the vids you can see those Echo saws run good when set up by someone good. Echo really doesn't need dealers like you. Keep your biased facts straight. Steve


----------



## Chris-PA (May 17, 2014)

mountainlake said:


> If you gave them a well tuned one with a unclogged muff they would leave with the Echo . If you have watched the vids you can see those Echo saws run good when set up by someone good. Echo really doesn't need dealers like you. Keep your biased facts straight. Steve


Do you really think a dealer should be selling the saw with a muffler mod?


----------



## mountainlake (May 17, 2014)

Chris-PA said:


> Do you really think a dealer should be selling the saw with a muffler mod?




No but I might let them try out my personal saw the runs good to show how they can run, I'd bet he didn't even pull the limiter caps and tune it right, lean they are real doggy and the fact is Echo saws make huge gains with a muff modd as proved in the vids.. If I was Echo I'd pull his dealership as he does more harm and no good as he is real biased against Echo. . Steve


----------



## Chris-PA (May 17, 2014)

..


mountainlake said:


> No but I might let them try out my personal saw the runs good to show how they can run, I'd bet he didn't even pull the limiter caps and tune it right, lean they are real doggy and the fact is Echo saws make huge gains with a muff modd as proved in the vids.. If I was Echo I'd pull his dealership as he does more harm and no good as he is real biased against Echo. . Steve


This is unreasonable. This is what Echo sells - a saw that lacks any way to deal with scavenging losses (strato) or the poor mixture control of traditional carbs (feedback systems), so they do it the old way: with restrictive porting and mufflers, mixtures set lean and limiter caps. They sell at a discount because they are obsolete, not because they are otherwise poor quality construction. And you expect a dealer to go an modify the muffler and defeat the mixture limiters because the product as designed and sold is undesirable? 

What's kind of humorous is that the Dolmar saws it's being compared to are equally obsolete.


----------



## mountainlake (May 17, 2014)

They sell a nice saw that 20 minutes of time can fix if you know how and are willing to do it, I can and will. You can have your high priced Stihl or Husky saws. Steve


----------



## pin oak (May 17, 2014)

I love my 590! I have had it for almost 10 months now. VERY reliable and plenty of power. And as far as I am concerned it is darn near pro quality but about the same price as other brands so so quality farm and ranch saws. I don't give a crap how they do it. It works for me. I Am 57 so I guess I am obsolete also.


----------



## jughead500 (May 17, 2014)

pin oak said:


> I love my 590! I have had it for almost 10 months now. VERY reliable and plenty of power. And as far as I am concerned it is darn near pro quality but about the same price as other brands so so quality farm and ranch saws. I don't give a crap how they do it. It works for me. I Am 57 so I guess I am obsolete also.


Dont feel bad Im 20 years younger than you and am an obsolete model too.lol


----------



## fordf150 (May 17, 2014)

How exactly do you muffler mod a saw and pull limiter caps while still having a warranty? We have a cs400 on the farm and I like it. I like the 590 and the value that it is. Would i own one personally? Yes. Had one for a few months and sold it. No I didn't muffler mod it. Proper tune and that's it. I wanted to know what they would run like for the average person that buys them.


----------



## 7sleeper (May 18, 2014)

Well I remember a time here where we had a similar discussion about dolmar saws burning up fast when not set properly by the dealer due to lean settings and that it was mentioned that even dolmar sent out a directive that all saws should be set to the regional requirements.



fordf150 said:


> How exactly do you muffler mod a saw and pull limiter caps while still having a warranty? We have a cs400 on the farm and I like it. I like the 590 and the value that it is. Would i own one personally? Yes. Had one for a few months and sold it. No I didn't muffler mod it. Proper tune and that's it. I wanted to know what they would run like for the average person that buys them.


I am a little bit astonished by this answer from someone who calls himself a dealer. Pulling the limiter carb limiters should be absolutely normal for any dealer to abjust the saw to their regional neeeds, that is why they are dealers and entiteld to do reair work and not any homegrown guy working in his garage. What do you believe do dealers do in mountain regions? Sell a new saw every week!?!? Come be serious this discussion is becomming really embarrising!

7


----------



## mountainlake (May 18, 2014)

Actually a lean Echo saw would run good in the mountains depending on how high. Steve


----------



## mountainlake (May 18, 2014)

fordf150 said:


> How exactly do you muffler mod a saw and pull limiter caps while still having a warranty? We have a cs400 on the farm and I like it. I like the 590 and the value that it is. Would i own one personally? Yes. Had one for a few months and sold it. No I didn't muffler mod it. Proper tune and that's it. I wanted to know what they would run like for the average person that buys them.



If in the slim chance I bought a new saw tuned right and needed warranty work I'd just buy a used muffler and new caps. Steve


----------



## Chris-PA (May 18, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> Well I remember a time here where we had a similar discussion about dolmar saws burning up fast when not set properly by the dealer due to lean settings and that it was mentioned that even dolmar sent out a directive that all saws should be set to the regional requirements.
> 
> 
> I am a little bit astonished by this answer from someone who calls himself a dealer. Pulling the limiter carb limiters should be absolutely normal for any dealer to abjust the saw to their regional neeeds, that is why they are dealers and entiteld to do reair work and not any homegrown guy working in his garage. What do you believe do dealers do in mountain regions? Sell a new saw every week!?!? Come be serious this discussion is becomming really embarrising!
> ...


No, the intent of the limiter caps is to allow a limited range of adjustment to account for local conditions. Not all limiter caps can be removed and repositioned, and there's no way a dealer should be modifying a new saw.

Does this system work? Not very well, but it was the system the manufacturers came up with prior to developing carbs that can hold an accurate fuel mixture, and effectively addressing the scavenging loss problem. When you buy a saw from a manufacturer that has not made an investment in product development to address these problems, this is what you are getting. You cannot expect the dealer who sells the saw to modify the thing to make up for the design deficiencies.

Limiter caps were common on cars in the early days of emissions controls. They didn't work well there either, and people modified them - but no one expected the dealer to do it.


----------



## fordf150 (May 18, 2014)

as a dealer we pull limiters...tune the saw correctly and reinstall the caps if there is not enough adjustment from the factory. But as a dealer you cannot pull the caps adjust the carb and mod a muffler while still honoring the warranty. How well would that go over with stihl, husky, echo or any other manufacturer?


----------



## fordf150 (May 18, 2014)

echo 590 crankcase * P021043311 
piston  P021038790
cylinder A130002041
carb hda268a

600 crankcase P021042160
piston P021015190
cylinder A130000910
carb hda274

600P crankcase P021015134
piston P021038790
cylinder A130002040
carb hda268

620P crankcase  P021044010
piston  P021043990
cylinder  A130002160
carb hda316
*


----------



## Chris-PA (May 18, 2014)

fordf150 said:


> echo 590 crankcase P021043311
> piston P021038790
> cylinder A130002041
> carb hda268a
> ...


I saw they had different numbers, but also that the basic design is the same and the drawings used are identical. A change in part number could be due to the most minor variation (like perhaps due to the mounting of the different front handle). My point was only that the differences are too minor to separate them into "pro" vs. "non-pro", whatever that even means.


----------



## jughead500 (May 18, 2014)

Theres also a difference between the crankshaft,flywheel and coil between the cs600p and Cs620. 
Some of the part numbers between the 590 and 600 may have been superceded


----------



## mountainlake (May 18, 2014)

fordf150 said:


> echo 590 crankcase * P021043311
> piston  P021038790
> cylinder A130002041
> carb hda268a
> ...


----------



## mountainlake (May 18, 2014)

fordf150 said:


> echo 590 crankcase * P021043311
> piston  P021038790
> cylinder A130002041
> carb hda268a
> ...


 
So the 590 and 600p both have the same cylinder, piston and crankshaft with the crankcase being a different part number, maybe one is mag and the other aluminum . For sure the 620p has a upgraded [email protected] and I don't know the 600 fits in as nothing is the same, is it a older saw?. Steve


----------



## fastLeo151 (May 18, 2014)

The 590 echo is a hunk of junk.... My ms170 whipped one's azz, and my blade wasn't that sharp....


----------



## tallfarmboy (May 18, 2014)

TreeTangler said:


> Why is it so hard to accept that a saw that costs $650+ is a higher performing machine than one priced at $399?


The same reasons that it is hard to accept the fact that a $399 saw performs comparably to a $650 saw.... Pride.


----------



## bryanr2 (May 18, 2014)

this threads starting to sounds like a **** measuring contest. Here is a "freebie" piece of sh!t clamshell Echo saw I owned. Randy said it was a "346 killer". I have sold serveral saws..... and this is one of the few I regret selling.


----------



## mountainlake (May 18, 2014)

To most seeing is believing but not to all on here. Steve


----------



## jughead500 (May 18, 2014)

Guess my **** makes up for what my echo lacks.glad to help out what little bit I could echo.


----------



## jughead500 (May 18, 2014)

What I dont get is why they call my mcculloch pm700 a pro saw when its actually a poulan wildting in wolfs clothing.  damn confusing clamshells.


----------



## zogger (May 18, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> this threads starting to sounds like a **** measuring contest. Here is a "freebie" piece of sh!t clamshell Echo saw I owned. Randy said it was a "346 killer". I have sold serveral saws..... and this is one of the few I regret selling.




that's a bonafide snarl right there


----------



## zogger (May 18, 2014)

and the winner is....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_whale_penis


----------



## jughead500 (May 18, 2014)

[QUOTE="zogger, post: 4819488, member: 574 and the winner is....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_whale_penis[/QUOTE]
Most whales use mini macs becaws cause theyre comfortable with their manliness.


----------



## TreeTangler (May 19, 2014)

tallfarmboy said:


> The same reasons that it is hard to accept the fact that a $399 saw performs comparably to a $650 saw.... Pride.


It's not hard to accept that. If a $400 dollar saw would outperform my $600 plus pro saws, I'd have one, period. If I have to buy a saw and pay retail price, then send it out for $200 plus in port work to make it a contender? Show me a video of a fully ported and timed 590 vs a fully ported and timed 562xp, please.

Not to mention folks, keep in mind that we are in much less than the 1% of saw users. The vast majority of users are pleased if they can just get the saw mix right. Most people that purchase these 590's and the like would not even know what a "muffler mod" was let alone how to do it. I stand by my previous statement: The 590 will put a ton of wood on the ground fairly cheap, keep you very warm. The 562xp will do it better.


----------



## WSE (May 19, 2014)

TreeTangler said:


> It's not hard to accept that. If a $400 dollar saw would outperform my $600 plus pro saws, I'd have one, period. If I have to buy a saw and pay retail price, then send it out for $200 plus in port work to make it a contender? Show me a video of a fully ported and timed 590 vs a fully ported and timed 562xp, please.
> 
> Not to mention folks, keep in mind that we are in much less than the 1% of saw users. The vast majority of users are pleased if they can just get the saw mix right. Most people that purchase these 590's and the like would not even know what a "muffler mod" was let alone how to do it. I stand by my previous statement: The 590 will put a ton of would on the ground fairly cheap, keep you very warm. The 562xp will do it better.


The 590 does not need port work to be a contender. Is the 562 faster out of the box? Yes it is. Is it $300 plus faster? Heck no! As a firewood/bucking saw I would rather have the 590 anyway even if they were the same price. Now if I were a pro guy with bigger saws to do the dirty work it may be a different story. I think the husky/Stihl guys are just trying to convince themselves the 590 is no good because it's hard for them to accept the fact that they are paying twice the price for the same "quality"


----------



## RedFir Down (May 20, 2014)

fordf150 said:


> 590 to 620 have different piston, cylinder, crankcase, wrap handle, clutch cover, chain catch, clutch drum. yes some of these items don't really matter. clutch drum and chain catch are 2 that make 0 difference in the function of the saw and clutch drum can be upgraded to a rim for $18 or so.
> 
> 590 to 600 have different cylinder, crankcase, crankshaft, oil pump, wrap handle, clutch drum. again some of these make no difference but a 590 is not a 600 or 620.
> 
> I am not bashing a 590. I like the value of them and recommend them for people looking to only spend 4 bills and they need 60cc. In every case after running a echo 590, dolly 510 and 5105 they leave with the dolly. I couldn't sell the 590 till I dropped the price down to less than a 510. I no longer stock them for that reason


Hey Nate I also noticed the IPL's for the 590 & 600 having different part numbers for the cylinder. Do you know what the difference is? 
Some here have said it is just a 'new' number and the cylinders are the same.


----------



## cattoon (May 20, 2014)

I have a 600P with a MM, I am very pleased with it, I bought it for $300 out the door on clearance.


----------



## jughead500 (May 20, 2014)

RedFir Down said:


> Hey Nate I also noticed the IPL's for the 590 & 600 having different part numbers for the cylinder. Do you know what the difference is?
> Some here have said it is just a 'new' number and the cylinders are the same.


Pre 2012 models had a different lower hp cylinder.


----------



## TreeTangler (May 20, 2014)

All you folks that are preaching brand loyalty blindness and then praising the 590 are worse than most of us Husky and Stihl diehards. You're completely missing the praises that I am giving the 590. This pissing contest has really passed the constructive point and is seriously knocking on the door of beating on a dead horse. 

For those that happen to read this thread in the future looking for advice, find a dealer that will let you run the saw that you want to buy. Run several saws in the same class, price range, and size that you are considering. Ask to run the 590. Then find a 555/562xp or 362 to run. Make the decision yourself which you'd rather run all day. For some the savings vastly outweighs any performance gains.


----------



## Bluefish (Jul 12, 2014)

I like butterscotch pie best... Russ


----------



## jd548esco (Jan 11, 2015)

i don't know folks -- recently bought a 2014 590 no mods at all-- except the dealer set the carb--

so far it has been a running fiend. yesterday i ripped a bunch of huge knotty post oak tops-- i mean ripped them through knots and all-- the things were so rough i wouldn't try split them with a mall and too big to lift for an old man like me. -- no problem for the 590 -if it was going to bog it would have on those hard knots--and they were the full length of the bar too-- a bit over 20" was the full bite of um--

dropped a few 30" gums and a couple pines of about the same size -- it ate them up-- 

from what i had been hearing on here i thought i would have to open up the muffler, re-tune the carb, and even remove and port the cyl/piston and so on --


after running the 590 for a while i have decided that i'll skip most or maybe all the mods -- i might remove the screen --

that is usually the FIRST thing i do on a new saw-- but i have had this 590 for a couple months and haven't touched it. 

so far the saw has gobs of power and will cut anything i can come across with the 20" bar and chain with little fuss and quickly--

maybe i got an exceptional 590? it took the dealer like 5 minutes to set up the saw and he took that time trying to find a screw driver--LOL maybe there was a production change that gave the 2014s a bit more grunt?-- i don't know--???

sure it is a obsolete design --but so are my beloved 440s and my 372XPs-- they all cut the wood and do it in a hurry so whats so really obsolete about it?? al-gore thinks they make too much smog maybe? my experience has been that the newer saws haven't topped the older ones at all-- provided the old saws are kept in good tune. 

i'm kind of partial to the older designs anyway . all the newer stuff seems more of an "on paper" improvement than a real world upgrade when you hit the woods. 


based on the one example of the 590 i own-- provided it holds up- and i have no reason to expect otherwise so far--

the 590 for $399 is a hell of a lot of saw for the money-- it will cut any wood i can stick the bar on and not bog.-- 

what more is there to expect for $399? sure it is a fairly big and heavy saw-- would i trade a horsepower or durability to save a pound or two? -- no thanks! i have been lugging 13.6Lb dry weight saws for some time-- if i need less weight i'll trade down to a smaller saw. 

will it out cut a 620P, 440 372xp, 565xp ect ect-- provided their all in the same state of tune --probably not.

however it ain't going to be very far behind them running a 20" bar-- 


as much torque as this 590 is making i don't think it would have much trouble pulling a 24" bar with a standard chain. 


i cut a lot of firewood and i still drop a few loads of saw timber every year-- chip and saw pine is a big market here-- 

i may well get around to dropping a few loads of saw logs and chip with the 590 --ain't that what a "pro" saw does??

am i happy the the 590 for the money very much so.

the question is will i stay happy? if it don't end up a 'shop queen" like some of the new not obsolete high-tec , computer controlled designs--then maybe. 

so far it has run a couple weeks hard--and seems to get a little stronger--that a good sign.


----------



## mountainlake (Jun 2, 2015)

nmurph said:


> WRONG. Chip size is determined by the raker height (and the type of wood).




So your saying you don't get bigger chips by leaning on it a saw in stead of applying very little pressure and letting it scream? Yes lower rakers will make bigger chips without leaning on a saw very hard and the Echo will have the balls to pull lower rakers.. Steve


----------



## smatrees (Aug 14, 2015)

TreeTangler said:


> This is starting to get almost comical. Has anybody other than me run both a 555/562 and a 590 right off the shelf? Not to mention, are we in a pissing contest about stock saws or race ready pro modifieds?


I have the 590 and from what I can tell it's a great saw for the price.right out the box with a 20"bar..what I want to see is if it can handle a larger bar like a 24 or 28


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 14, 2015)

smatrees said:


> I have the 590 and from what I can tell it's a great saw for the price.right out the box with a 20"bar..what I want to see is if it can handle a larger bar like a 24 or 28


The 590 will handle a 24" bar just fine. 28" would be a bit much, but would likely do ok, a mm would help.


----------



## smatrees (Aug 15, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> The 590 will handle a 24" bar just fine. 28" would be a bit much, but would likely do ok, a mm would help.


Thanks


----------



## TreeTangler (Aug 18, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> The 590 will handle a 24" bar just fine. 28" would be a bit much, but would likely do ok, a mm would help.


I think it would really depend on what you were cutting and exactly what your expectations were. It is definitely comfortable with a 20" bar. I wouldn't want to run a full comp 24" in some of the wood I cut.


----------



## fordf150 (Oct 12, 2015)

Felling: stick to a 20" bar. Just bucking big rounds: 28" with a sharp chain and patience.


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Oct 13, 2015)

smatrees said:


> I have the 590 and from what I can tell it's a great saw for the price.right out the box with a 20"bar..what I want to see is if it can handle a larger bar like a 24 or 28



like this one? 590 28" cuts fast and works great!


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Oct 13, 2015)

*the 590 originated from the shindiawa 591 exact same but different colors.*
the same hp as a 600p. but the 600p had aluminum covers and different sprocket but weighs more than the 590.
the 620p has 1 hp more due to porting changes and ignition.
*this is the info i gained by doing research and conversing with knowledgeable dealers.*
i demo'd all of these saws before buying my 590. i was surprised to find out that i could save this much money and get such a great saw. i was fully prepared to spend the money for another 680 for felling.

its echo's way of getting marketshare. lower the cost = more sales!

ive owned a 680. it is not much more powerful than a 590-600.
my go to saw is the 450p with a 20" bar. its been used for 6 years without a issue.

but as in most forums most people are brand blind, therefore echo is junk in their eyes.
they cant see the forest for the trees.


----------



## mountainlake (Oct 13, 2015)

On the Echo CS590 600 saw the most clogged up thing on the muff is screen and the outlet cover, open up that outlet cover for sure. Steve


----------



## row.man (Oct 13, 2015)

I just got a 590 a few weeks ago, it blows my husky 460 away! For my 6+ cord a year scrounging it will do everything I need.
Best part was getting it new for $300


----------



## huskyboy (Oct 18, 2015)

The 600p is pro built with a floating rim drive rather than a spur drive (will pay for the difference and fustration after replacing 5 spur drives). Did I mention I hate spur drives? LoL. Not to mention a 600p can be found for as cheap as a 590 if you know where to look.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Oct 18, 2015)

I've had my 590 for a full year now. Yeah, it is a bit heavy for its size. If that's important to you, well maybe cutting wood ain't for you? It's probably not the best 60cc saw the world has ever seen. So if you run saws all day everyday, there are slightly better power to weight saws, but you'll pay dearly for them. On the other hand, if you're a landscaper, farmer or weekend warrior looking for the best bang for the buck? It's a solid performer that will get the job done. Did I mention reliable? Everything Echo I've ever had has been reliable as gravity. 

I have bigger saws and smaller saws. I find the 590 to be a sweet spot for my needs. As a grass guy, I cut more limbs and medium size trees than most average joes or even a lot of DIY firewooders. But still far less than the average tree service. Still for the investment, it's hard to beat. I'm not nervous about having a high dollar saw in my truck, nobody is looking for an Echo to steal. Just sayin...


----------



## jl4c (Oct 18, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> - if you have an agenda......



That's hilarious coming from you.


----------



## jl4c (Oct 18, 2015)

nmurph said:


> But, in my experience, if a manufacturer fails to tout a feature or spec that the leaders in any industry do, there's likely a very good reason- their specs, whatever they may be, don't show favorably.



You might be too young to remember in the early 70's many of the muscle cars were very CONSERVATIVELY rated, meaning they made more power than stated. Guess why? Had to do with keeping the EPA off their backs. You think Echo might think it wise to do the same? At least it's one possible alternative explanation.


----------



## mountainlake (Oct 18, 2015)

These hp spec come from the factory, really no sense in going by them. Watch the vids of saws cutting. Stihls number 1 selling saw was and is way over rated at 3.8 hp and sold lots of saws for that reason when in fact they are dogs for their cc Steve


----------



## Jeff Lary (Oct 18, 2015)

I have to go see an echo I guess,.. all of this talk cant all be wrong.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 18, 2015)

TMFARM 2009 said:


> the 590 originated from the shindiawa 591 exact same but different colors.
> the same hp as a 600p. but the 600p had aluminum covers and different sprocket but weighs more than the 590.
> *the 620p has 1 hp more due to porting changes and ignition*.
> *this is the info i gained by doing research and conversing with knowledgeable dealers.*
> .....



*Those dealers can't be very knowledgeable*; the 590 is rated at 3.0 kW/4.1 hp and the 620 at 3.3 kW/4.5 hp - *.4 hp difference*


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Oct 18, 2015)

In a world where used ms290s' are selling for north of $400 on craigslist, a new 590 for $300-400 is a great bargain. And without a doubt is smoother and more powerful. If you plan to sell it after you cut down a tree or two, buy a stihl. They hold their value like nothing else. If you plan to cut wood for some time to come, a 590 won't disappoint you.


----------



## Rockjock (Oct 18, 2015)

GrassGuerilla said:


> In a world where used ms290s' are selling for north of $400 on craigslist, a new 590 for $300-400 is a great bargain. And without a doubt is smoother and more powerful. If you plan to sell it after you cut down a tree or two, buy a stihl. They hold their value like nothing else. If you plan to cut wood for some time to come, a 590 won't disappoint you.



The biggest issue I have with Echo is the lack of dealer support ( well here in Ontario ) it could be a brilliant saw but when I need parts I am SOL? To me that is not a good thing. While i do not see many 590's I do see other echo saws trimmers and blowers and it is always the same story as we are chasing to get parts.


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 18, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> *Those dealers can't be very knowledgeable*; the 590 is rated at 3.0 kW/4.1 hp and the 620 at 3.3 kW/4.5 hp - *.4 hp difference*


 here we go!


----------



## Idahonative (Oct 18, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> *Those dealers can't be very knowledgeable*; the 590 is rated at 3.0 kW/4.1 hp and the 620 at 3.3 kW/4.5 hp - *.4 hp difference*



Yawn...same old biased, agenda driven crap.


----------



## Idahonative (Oct 18, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> The biggest issue I have with Echo is the lack of dealer support ( well here in Ontario ) it could be a brilliant saw but when I need parts I am SOL? To me that is not a good thing. While i do not see many 590's I do see other echo saws trimmers and blowers and it is always the same story as we are chasing to get parts.



I've never needed too many parts for my Echo saws but if and when they are needed, this is where I would go:

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/ec...tem-chain-saw-parts-c-35043_35970_447270.html


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Oct 18, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> The biggest issue I have with Echo is the lack of dealer support ( well here in Ontario ) it could be a brilliant saw but when I need parts I am SOL? To me that is not a good thing. While i do not see many 590's I do see other echo saws trimmers and blowers and it is always the same story as we are chasing to get parts.


Funny, I can get echo parts delivered to my door. Admittedly they don't have the dealer parts network of Stihl and you probably won't have parts waiting at the dealer. Just try getting stihl parts delivered to your door though. And in recent years, nearly every Stihl part I've needed has had to be ordered. Typically necessitating not one, but two trips to the dealer. Having owned quite a few Echos over the years I have needed precious few parts. That's what I mean by reliable as gravity... They just work. Same goes for Stihl though, the parts I've needed have been stuff broke from abuse/misuse. 

I'm curious, what parts are you "chasing?" I'm not doubting you, just curious.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 19, 2015)

GrassGuerilla said:


> In a world where used ms290s' are selling for north of $400 on craigslist, a new 590 for $300-400 is a great bargain. And without a doubt is smoother and more powerful. If you plan to sell it after you cut down a tree or two, buy a stihl. They hold their value like nothing else. If you plan to cut wood for some time to come, a 590 won't disappoint you.



Of course the 590 is a good option in that setting - it all depends on what you compare the Echo saws to!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 19, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Yawn...same old biased, agenda driven crap.



I just am tiered of people "talking up" stuff to something it really isn't.

In this case I only corrected a piece of false information, how can that be "biased and agenda driven"?


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 19, 2015)

Jeff Lary said:


> I have to go see an echo I guess,.. all of this talk cant all be wrong.




It very well can, less costly "underdogs" often are "talked up" to more (better) than they are in forums like this.


----------



## mountainlake (Oct 19, 2015)

That is a ported 361, muff modded 590 Steve


----------



## Rockjock (Oct 19, 2015)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Funny, I can get echo parts delivered to my door. Admittedly they don't have the dealer parts network of Stihl and you probably won't have parts waiting at the dealer. Just try getting stihl parts delivered to your door though. And in recent years, nearly every Stihl part I've needed has had to be ordered. Typically necessitating not one, but two trips to the dealer. Having owned quite a few Echos over the years I have needed precious few parts. That's what I mean by reliable as gravity... They just work. Same goes for Stihl though, the parts I've needed have been stuff broke from abuse/misuse.
> 
> I'm curious, what parts are you "chasing?" I'm not doubting you, just curious.



Pretty much everything. The dealer network is absent in my area, I had a fellow today looking for a chain loop. I sent him to the only dealer I know of and he returned to say even that had to be ordered. As I said the saw could be amazing but the dealer network makes them a running joke. Now saying that we do not get many echo saws in, I suspect that is because once they get one from a big box store and it fails they are not going to make that mistake again. You try and convince someone to give it another try.


----------



## Big Block (Oct 19, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> *Those dealers can't be very knowledgeable*; the 590 is rated at 3.0 kW/4.1 hp and the 620 at 3.3 kW/4.5 hp - *.4 hp difference*



 Don't mind him he has no idea what he is talking about


----------



## Deererainman (Oct 19, 2015)

My $400 Echo w/ 24' Laser bar loves to be buried into Hedgeapple, it has plenty of power for me.


----------



## ArcticOverland (Oct 19, 2015)

Big Block said:


> Don't mind him he has no idea what he is talking about



You're right. The CS-590 isn't rated at 4.1HP, it's 3.89 according to Echo:

http://www.echo-usa.com/getattachment/90d6a91c-df0b-410c-b029-52b0a7e4b831/CS-590 Timber Wolf.pdf


----------



## mountainlake (Oct 19, 2015)

These Echo saws come with the muff outlet the size of a pea to make a lot of back pressure to get by the EPA and that's where the hp rating comes from, not that manufactures rate their saw right either as proved by the gutless MS290 Stihl. Open you the muff on any Echo and you will gain a LOT as proved by vids of them sawing against Stihl and Huskys best. Steve


----------



## ArcticOverland (Oct 19, 2015)

mountainlake said:


> These Echo saws come with the muff outlet the size of a pea to make a lot of back pressure to get by the EPA and that's where the hp rating comes from, not that manufactures rate their saw right either as proved by the gutless MS290 Stihl. Open you the muff on any Echo and you will gain a LOT as proved by vids of them sawing against Stihl and Huskys best. Steve



I'm not buying that.

I find it particularly strange that the 620p lists the 562XP as a comparable saw, showing $100 as the price difference, yet they list no power rating:

http://www.echo-usa.com/getattachment/38a12853-5bfb-43f7-b930-b11cd23747d1/CS-620P.pdf

That line about Highest power output per displacement unit is in comparison with its own range alternatives. State the power output Echo, or take pride of place in the lame marketing category. 

The only reason for not doing so has nothing to do with hoodwinking the EPA and everything to do with misleading the market. They know they'll be turning up to a gunfight brandishing a water pistol. That's why they don't list power output.

Professional saw? Maybe. Not enough to secure a credible place in that market with that kind of dodgem tactic.

I'm also not for a minute prepared to believe that the 620P, fine saw as it may be, thrashes a 562XP when both have had a muffler mods. It's a nice saw. It's not a Husky or Stihl slayer though.

Handle both of those saws, consider parts/dealer network, autotune benefits for REAL professional users and tell me the 620P is the better buy. No chance.

When you're looking at saws in that price range, the over the counter price difference is irrelevant. Features, build quality and dealer/spares support are what matter.

Creative marketing taglines and avoiding the question everyone wants answered, power to weight ratio, doesn't convince anyone who knows better.

All that said, if you like it and it makes you happy, buy it. Just don't be another Echo fanboy trying to convince everyone you're the smartest kid in the class. It's tedious and more than a little irksome.


----------



## Idahonative (Oct 19, 2015)

ArcticOverland said:


> You're right. The CS-590 isn't rated at 4.1HP, it's 3.89 according to Echo:
> 
> http://www.echo-usa.com/getattachment/90d6a91c-df0b-410c-b029-52b0a7e4b831/CS-590 Timber Wolf.pdf



Yes, that MM'd 590 sure looks weak against that ported 361 in Andre's vid above. But then again, SawTurd says vids like that are meaningless because there's an agenda behind them...LOL.

HP ratings are nothing but pure bullsh-t, used (or abused) mostly as a marketing gimmick for those who don't know any better. Truth hurts, especially when some realize a home owner saw cuts as good and has equally or better reliability as their expensive European saw. All for hundreds of dollars less.


----------



## huskyboy (Oct 19, 2015)

Every piece of equipment has its place and intended user. For example the cs590 is NOT a 562xp, ms362, or even 555. There is a reason it is nearly 200$ less. Lower power to weight for the size, heavy, spur sprocket, cheaper bar and chain, much slower cutting ect. Sure you can drop 300$ and port it.... But why? When you can buy a 372xp brand new at that price and outcut it EASILY. The 590 is designed to go against the likes of the ms390 and 460 rancher homeowner class. It cuts right with them and brings pro features like mag case for less msrp than stihl or husky. The cs590 is a GREAT saw for the class that it is designed for, I see people on this site try comparing it to something it is NOT (562xp, 555, ms362/361) and that is where the problems start.


----------



## ArcticOverland (Oct 19, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Yes, that MM'd 590 sure looks weak against that ported 361 in Andrea's vid above. But then again, SawTurd says vids like that are meaningless because there's an agenda behind them...LOL.
> 
> HP ratings are nothing but pure bullsh-t, used (or abused) mostly as a marketing gimmick for those who don't know any better. Truth hurts, especially when some realize a home owner saw cuts as good and has equally or better reliability as their expensive European saw. All for hundreds of dollars less.



Hundreds less? Yes.

Same thing? Well, no.

Apples and Oranges. Even if you think they're the same thing, they're not.

Is it okay to like and choose a 590? Of course it is. But it is what it is, and nothing more. 

If you're happy with your choice, good for you. Enjoy it.

It's like a Toyota. Gets the job done. It doesn't have to be a Lexus. But don't make an ass out of yourself by trying to make out that your Corrola is just the same or even better than an IS-F.


----------



## Deererainman (Oct 19, 2015)

huskyboy said:


> I timed the cuts and even in that small log the stihl was 3 seconds faster than the echo. Again.... Comparing it to something it is not. A blind man at night can see that the stihl is faster. Tell me please why 99% of pro arborists use stihl or husky?



Isn't that the vid that clearly states the Echo only has a MM and the Stihl 361 is ported (bobbe8888). So a $250 to $300 port job, plus the initial higher cost of the Stihl gets you 3 WHOLE SECONDS. Your making the case for more ECHO sales.


----------



## Idahonative (Oct 19, 2015)

huskyboy said:


> Every piece of equipment has its place and intended user. For example the cs590 is NOT a 562xp, ms362, or even 555. There is a reason it is nearly 200$ less. Lower power to weight for the size, heavy, spur sprocket, cheaper bar and chain, much slower cutting ect. Sure you can drop 300$ and port it.... But why? When you can buy a 372xp brand new at that price and outcut it EASILY. The 590 is designed to go against the likes of the ms390 and 460 rancher homeowner class. It cuts right with them and brings pro features like mag case for less msrp than stihl or husky. The cs590 is a GREAT saw for the class that it is designed for, I see people on this site try comparing it to something it is NOT (562xp, 555, ms362/361) and that is where the problems start.



I guess while you're at it, compare the 620p and 562xp and how the 562 doesn't come standard with double dogs or an inboard clutch like the 620. And by the way, I don't bad mouth husky's because they make some good saws. But there is a lot of personal bias in your post.


----------



## Idahonative (Oct 19, 2015)

Deererainman said:


> Isn't that the vid that clearly states the Echo only has a MM and the Stihl 361 is ported (bobbe8888). So a $250 to $300 port job, plus the initial higher cost of the Stihl gets you 3 WHOLE SECONDS. Your making the case for more ECHO sales.



Easy there my man or you risk making an ass out of yourself like me...LOL.


----------



## Big Block (Oct 19, 2015)

ArcticOverland said:


> Hundreds less? Yes.
> 
> Same thing? Well, no.
> 
> ...



What's an IS-F ?


----------



## huskyboy (Oct 19, 2015)

It's amazing the lengths people will go to defend obviously inferior equipment. Absolutely amazing. Peoples "guestimators" are way the hell off. A 400$ saw will not outcut a 700$ saw unless you put 300$ into the 400$ saw then you have a 700$ saw. Why not just buy the 700$ saw that has better dealer support and is way easier to get parts for. Echo is a pretty damn good brand but the lengths people are going on here to defend echo is retarded.


----------



## Big Block (Oct 19, 2015)

545 talk about underpowered


----------



## huskyboy (Oct 19, 2015)

Big Block said:


> 545 talk about underpowered


So now your gonna bash my saw? If you want to actually compare oranges to oranges bud, a cs500p is the comparable saw to the 545. And even fanboy Steve admits the 500p is underpowered. I should just take out my 394xp and end all this chit. Oh ya forgot echo doesn't make a saw that powerful.


----------



## Big Block (Oct 19, 2015)

As long as we are bashing saws here right....out board clutches blo what a stupid idea right unless you like clogged up saws. And those echos over weight and bulky. Stratos have no torque. MS stands for might start and Jesus christ those stihl colors who came up with that ****


----------



## Idahonative (Oct 19, 2015)

huskyboy said:


> It's amazing the lengths people will go to defend obviously inferior equipment. Absolutely amazing. Peoples "guestimators" are way the hell off. A 400$ saw will not outcut a 700$ saw unless you put 300$ into the 400$ saw then you have a 700$ saw. Why not just buy the 700$ saw that has better dealer support and is way easier to get parts for. Echo is a pretty damn good brand but the lengths people are going on here to defend echo is retarded.



Elitist saw owners make me laugh. BTW: you really need to educate yourself on what's out there.


----------



## Big Block (Oct 19, 2015)

Oh echos are underpowered too your better off with a cross cut and a buddy


----------



## ArcticOverland (Oct 19, 2015)

Big Block said:


> 545 talk about underpowered



Compared to what? 3.3HP, 2nd Gen Autotune, Great build quality, balance and light weight. It's a very fine saw and you'd know that if you'd run one.

Your 590 is a nice saw, with a couple of nice upgrades. You should be pleased and stop being so aggressive. There's no need to be petty now, nitpicking at folks who disagree with some things you've written.

Civilised and polite conversation is a better way to share your point of view.


----------



## Rockjock (Oct 19, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Elitist saw owners make me laugh. BTW: you really need to educate yourself on what's out there.




wow looking at your signature all I can say is. Nice ax.


----------



## Big Block (Oct 19, 2015)

huskyboy said:


> So now your gonna bash my saw? If you want to actually compare oranges to oranges bud, a cs500p is the comparable saw to the 545. And even fanboy Steve admits the 500p is underpowered. I should just take out my 394xp and end all this chit. Oh ya forgot echo doesn't make a saw that powerful.





Oh ya as long as we are acting like kids your 394 can suck it


----------



## ArcticOverland (Oct 19, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> wow looking at your signature all I can say is. Nice ax.


----------



## Big Block (Oct 19, 2015)

ArcticOverland said:


> Compared to what? 3.3HP, 2nd Gen Autotune, Great build quality, balance and light weight. It's a very fine saw and you'd know that if you'd run one.
> 
> Your 590 is a nice saw, with a couple of nice upgrades. You should be pleased and stop being so aggressive. There's no need to be petty now, nitpicking at folks who disagree with some things you've written.
> 
> Civilised and polite conversation is a better way to share your point of view.



Your right I apologize sincerely. Just got caught up in the playground antics

BTW I have run one


----------



## ArcticOverland (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm interested in the 590. It's great value for what they cost, and if I had even half an excuse to buy one I would.

I have too many saws already and I mainly use Huskys and a Solo 694 I picked up here on AS trading post. 

The 590 is the only Echo I like to be honest. I've looked at others in the range at my local dealer (Husky, Echo, Stihl) and didn't think there was much bang for the buck. The 590 is either the template for Echo to follow or a lucky fluke!

Anyway, takes all sorts and all sorts of saws.


----------



## Big Block (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm not biased I'd love to have a 262 or a 372 or an 044 but I don't have the funds right now soon I hope to get one. It just seems the 590 is the cool saw to bash right now.


----------



## Big Block (Oct 19, 2015)

And the 545 is a badass saw I've run them and like them


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 19, 2015)

Ok everybody gather around the fire and hold hands while i lead kumbaya[emoji3]


----------



## ArcticOverland (Oct 19, 2015)

Big Block said:


> I'm not biased I'd love to have a 262 or a 372 or an 044 but I don't have the funds right now soon I hope to get one. It just seems the 590 is the cool saw to bash right now.



You know, it's not the saw that's drawing the negativity. It's plain to see that the 590 is a little cracker for the money. I don't like Echo saws EXCEPT for the 590. I think the smaller saws are a bit....well....cheap and nasty and the larger saws are a bit....overpriced. Even people like me who would pass up on the others can see the 590 hits A nail on the head.

The thing that's getting up peoples noses is the notion that the 590 does more than that, that it's even better than it is. It's plenty good enough and well, that should be plenty good enough in anyones books. It's the very definition of 'remarkable' in as much as it's widely regarded and spoken about in very positive terms.

There's no need to fight from a corner if you've bought a 590. It's a smart buy and while it doesn't thrash everything else on the market, it does at its price point. The war has been won. There are no more battles. Don't be sore winners!


----------



## ArcticOverland (Oct 19, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Ok everybody gather around the fire and hold hands while i lead kumbaya[emoji3]



Chris, I know where your hands have been so unless you wear gloves you'll have to sit out this singsong mate.


----------



## Idahonative (Oct 19, 2015)

Big Block said:


> Oh ya as long as we are acting like kids your 394 can suck it




Is that an Echo?


----------



## Deererainman (Oct 19, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Easy there my man or you risk making an ass out of yourself like me...LOL.



 Yeah, I know. I'm not sure why folks get so dusted up when it comes to Echo. You can see by my signature that I have different brands and enjoy all of them. While the CS 590 has it's place in the line-up, my most favorite saw is the ported NE 346XP.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 20, 2015)

Big Block said:


> Don't mind him he has no idea what he is talking about



At least I understand why Echo isn't advertising power output in the US, and I don't believe everything I am told by a dealers or fans.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 20, 2015)

huskyboy said:


> Every piece of equipment has its place and intended user. For example the cs590 is NOT a 562xp, ms362, or even 555. There is a reason it is nearly 200$ less. Lower power to weight for the size, heavy, spur sprocket, cheaper bar and chain, much slower cutting ect. Sure you can drop 300$ and port it.... But why? When you can buy a 372xp brand new at that price and outcut it EASILY. The 590 is designed to go against the likes of the ms390 and 460 rancher homeowner class. It cuts right with them and brings pro features like mag case for less msrp than stihl or husky. The cs590 is a GREAT saw for the class that it is designed for, I see people on this site try comparing it to something it is NOT (562xp, 555, ms362/361) and that is where the problems start.




Exactly, that's what I have been trying to say all the time! 

What annoys me is that people is trying to talk it up to something it isn't - and it is the same with the 620 vs. the real pro saws in the 60cc class.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 20, 2015)

ArcticOverland said:


> I'm not buying that.
> 
> I find it particularly strange that the 620p lists the 562XP as a comparable saw, showing $100 as the price difference, yet they list no power rating:
> 
> ...



Another very good post!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 20, 2015)

ArcticOverland said:


> I'm interested in the 590. It's great value for what they cost, and if I had even half an excuse to buy one I would.
> 
> I have too many saws already and I mainly use Huskys and a Solo 694 I picked up here on AS trading post.
> 
> ...



It is a Shindaiwa in Echo dress, as is the 620 and 500. The brands were merged some years ago, and it has helped Echo a bit....


----------



## Chris J. (Oct 20, 2015)

ArcticOverland said:


> ...
> 
> Just don't be another Echo fanboy trying to convince everyone you're the smartest kid in the class. It's tedious and more than a little irksome.



Conversely:

Just don't be another Echo basher trying to convince everyone you're the smartest kid in the class. It's tedious and more than a little irksome.


----------



## Chris J. (Oct 20, 2015)

ArcticOverland said:


> You know, it's not the saw that's drawing the negativity. It's plain to see that the 590 is a little cracker for the money. I don't like Echo saws EXCEPT for the 590. I think the smaller saws are a bit....well....cheap and nasty and the larger saws are a bit....overpriced. Even people like me who would pass up on the others can see the 590 hits A nail on the head.
> 
> The thing that's getting up peoples noses is the notion that the 590 does more than that, that it's even better than it is. It's plenty good enough and well, that should be plenty good enough in anyones books. It's the very definition of 'remarkable' in as much as it's widely regarded and spoken about in very positive terms.
> 
> There's no need to fight from a corner if you've bought a 590. It's a smart buy and while it doesn't thrash everything else on the market, it does at its price point. The war has been won. There are no more battles. Don't be sore winners!



And a post that makes sense.


----------



## huskyboy (Oct 20, 2015)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## Rusty Bluck (Oct 20, 2015)

My 590 is an awesome saw! I love it... It was tons of power..starts easy.. And is easy one your hands


----------



## sunfish (Oct 20, 2015)

No one said the 590 was a bad saw. It appears to be the best thing Echo has come out with.


----------



## mountainlake (Oct 20, 2015)

huskyboy said:


> You get what you pay for.




And you sir are paying for the Husky or Stihl name. Steve


----------



## 7sleeper (Oct 20, 2015)

This thread sure is funny!

Oh yeah, it seems to have cooled down a bit, maybe we can fan it up again! Someone mentioned how inferior the 620 is and that the absense of hp numbers clearly underlines this statement? Well let's have a look at a vid by @CapitaineHaddoc with a brand new 620 and well used 560...



and yes the vid is 2 years old! So it would be great if the nay sayers would sometimes use the search function so that they are a bit better informed...

Oh and someone mentioned what is all included in the 620 package, well for me the best part of the addon's is the bar by tsumura. The echo sure will still be cutting wood for a long time while the husqvarna guy is driving to town to get a quality piece, so let's not forget to add that to the price tag...

7


----------



## Deererainman (Oct 20, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> This thread sure is funny!
> 
> Oh yeah, it seems to have cooled down a bit, maybe we can fan it up again! Someone mentioned how inferior the 620 is and that the absense of hp numbers clearly underlines this statement? Well let's have a look at a vid by @CapitaineHaddoc with a brand new 620 and well used 560...
> 
> ...




That Echo branded bar is sexy. Obviously the Husky has more HP because it makes that "whirly" sound as it is slicing thru the wood. 

and that @CapitaineHaddoc must be one tough dude, out there saw'in in the snow and short sleeves........


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Oct 20, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> This thread sure is funny!
> 
> Oh yeah, it seems to have cooled down a bit, maybe we can fan it up again! Someone mentioned how inferior the 620 is and that the absense of hp numbers clearly underlines this statement? Well let's have a look at a vid by @CapitaineHaddoc with a brand new 620 and well used 560...
> 
> ...




I'll try to borrow it again if needed. Like I said many times, the Echos aren't bad saws, not at all. The kw of the 620 are supposed to be 3.32, that's a little lower than the others 60cc saws in the market, yes.

In the other side, the saw looks really bullet-proof, that's true. For me, it is a good choice for a homeowner, of for a skidder (the kind of guy who doesn't take care of his saw), or a guy who make a lot of firewood. Only issue here, in France...The dolly 6100 is €200 cheaper than the Echo (Echo 620=€933, Dolmar 6100=€719, both from the same dealer).

I'll stick with Husqvarna because for me, a 60cc saw is supposed to be an all around saw, but especially a good and small limbing saw. The Echo is just too bulky and heavy if you compare with the Husky 560 (620SX is 6.2kg for 3.32Kw, 560 is 5.6kg for 3.5kw). 

I'll add this, when you compare them with the Husky 560 (and JRed 2260), ALL the others 60cc saw seems bulky and Heavy, this will include the Stihl 362 and the Dolly 6100. It doesn't mean they're bad saws. But just have a look at the 560/562's design, Husqvana's ingeneers made an amazing job here to built a saw like this.

But like you said, the 620 will probably last longer. I will personnaly stay with my Husky's.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Oct 20, 2015)

Deererainman said:


> and that @CapitaineHaddoc must be one tough dude, out there saw'in in the snow and short sleeves........



Nah, if you listen to this stupid guy from Idaho, I'm not even a pro logger, and i'm too weak to use an Echo, that's the reason I use lighter saws


----------



## 7sleeper (Oct 20, 2015)

Deererainman said:


> That Echo branded bar is sexy. Obviously the Husky has more HP because it makes that "whirly" sound as it is slicing thru the wood.
> 
> and that @CapitaineHaddoc *must be one tough dude, out there saw'in in the snow and short sleeves*........


@CapitaineHaddoc naaaa he's just one of these euro whimpy guys, who has a bunch of junk saws and all he can do is, when he is lucky, cut some toothpicks ....





7


----------



## Big Block (Oct 20, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> At least I understand why Echo isn't advertising power output in the US, and I don't believe everything I am told by a dealers or fans.



I'm speaking from first hand experience more than you can say


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 20, 2015)

Big Block said:


> I'm speaking from first hand experience more than you can say



That doesn't change any of the facts that you fanboys don't like to discuss.

I haven't commented on the handling of the Echos, as I simply don't know (but CapitaineHaddoc doesn't leave much doubt). It is a fact that they are heavy for 60cc saws though, the 620 being worst in that regard.


----------



## Rockjock (Oct 20, 2015)

Well I am looking forward to see how the 590 runs this weekend, My customer that has one has a wood lot and said he would show me how awesome of a saw it really is. Now if he could only find a loop of chain for the saw. I have to admit he is a real trooper driving 3 hours 1 way to find a dealer willing to look at his saw, bogs under cut and it is less then a month old! I did say he should take the kick guard off but he says it helps in the balance. These echo owners! Tough lot!


----------



## Big Block (Oct 20, 2015)

Did you ever think husky over rates it's hp numbers stihl did on some saws. I'm not saying echo under rates theirs what if they are what they are 3.9. 

You know what we need to settle this power output dispute once and for all....
A dyno shootout stock to stock modifed to modified ported to ported and it's not all about hp. Torque plays a big part in the cut too. It's all on the table who's got a dyno?


----------



## Big Block (Oct 20, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I'll discuss anything you want


SawTroll said:


> That doesn't change any of the facts that you fanboys don't like to discuss.
> 
> I haven't commented on the handling of the Echos, as I simply don't know (but CapitaineHaddoc doesn't leave much doubt). It is a fact that they are heavy for 60cc saws though, the 620 being worst in that regard.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 20, 2015)

sunfish said:


> No one said the 590 was a bad saw. It appears to be the best thing Echo has come out with.


Their pole saws are the nicest and best built ones on the market.


----------



## Big Block (Oct 20, 2015)

I have no problem with other saw brands I like the swede saws a lot but the 590 is a surprisingly good saw I was once a skeptic too sawtroll


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 20, 2015)

I have Dolmar(421), Jonnysorehead(2260), Husqvarna(346xp, 550xp, 2-562xp, 372XPW, and 390xp, and Stihl 192T, 2-200T, and a 201T.

So im not really bias much[emoji3]


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 20, 2015)

Big Block said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> I'll discuss anything you want



Imo, this topic already has been beaten to death, and the will be no consensus. No point in continued beating of a dead horse (I miss that smiley)!


----------



## Deererainman (Oct 20, 2015)

Big Block said:


> Did you ever think husky over rates it's hp numbers stihl did on some saws. I'm not saying echo under rates theirs what if they are what they are 3.9.
> 
> You know what we need to settle this power output dispute once and for all....
> A dyno shootout stock to stock modifed to modified ported to ported and it's not all about hp. Torque plays a big part in the cut too. It's all on the table who's got a dyno?



What say you @chadihman ? You ever had an ECHO on your dyno?


----------



## 7sleeper (Oct 20, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> I have Dolmar(421), Jonnysorehead(2260), Husqvarna(346xp, 550xp, 2-562xp, 372XPW, and 390xp, and Stihl 192T, 2-200T, and a 201T.
> 
> So im not really bias much[emoji3]


way too biased!!! I don't see echo, shindaiwa, efco, oleo mac, hitachi, tanaka or solo, so obviously you have no idea at all....



7


----------



## Idahonative (Oct 20, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> Nah, if you listen to this stupid guy from Idaho, I'm not even a pro logger, and i'm too weak to use an Echo, that's the reason I use lighter saws



Are you and SawTurd having marital problems? You both seem to be really grumpy these days.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Oct 20, 2015)

Yup.. Echo saws are pure junk. Worthless. And thus I'll be able to buy them used but in like new condition for peanuts. Keep up the fine work. Lmao. I for one am thrilled they aren't "valuable tools". 

Chris, I'll sing with ya bro, but I gotta draw the line at holding hands. That just ain't happening.


----------



## huskyboy (Oct 20, 2015)

An


mountainlake said:


> And you sir are paying for the Husky or Stihl name. Steve


 and likewise you are paying for the echo name sir......


----------



## huskyboy (Oct 20, 2015)

A


7sleeper said:


> This thread sure is funny!
> 
> Oh yeah, it seems to have cooled down a bit, maybe we can fan it up again! Someone mentioned how inferior the 620 is and that the absense of hp numbers clearly underlines this statement? Well let's have a look at a vid by @CapitaineHaddoc with a brand new 620 and well used 560...
> 
> ...



a blind man at night can see the husky is quite a bit quicker in that small wood. Not to mention the echo had a smaller bar.


----------



## huskyboy (Oct 20, 2015)

sunfish said:


> No one said the 590 was a bad saw. It appears to be the best thing Echo has come out with.


EXACTLY no one said it was bad. Just stop the ****in bull, and comparing it to chit it's not, compare it to a husky rancher or ms390 .


----------



## ArcticOverland (Oct 20, 2015)

Captain 'addock - crazy price for the 620 in la belle france and same price here also.

A 560XPG over the counter price here for me is €880 including 24% VAT.

There is absolutely no good reason to choose a 620 when a heated husky XP can be had for less.


----------



## mountainlake (Oct 20, 2015)

[QUOTE="huskyboy said:


> An
> 
> and likewise you are paying for the echo name sir......




When you get some common sense report back, Echo is the bang for the buck saw made. Steve


----------



## mountainlake (Oct 20, 2015)

a blind man at night can see the husky is quite a bit quicker in that small wood. Not to mention the echo had a smaller bar.

That log was getting smaller with every cut , about 1 second difference from the Echo's last cut to the Husky first cut and the Echo is not broke in yet.. Bar length doesn't matter unless it's buried in wood. Have you ever taken those Husky shorts off yet?? Steve


----------



## huskyboy (Oct 20, 2015)

I can buy a husqvarna 365/372 at nearly the same price as a 620p echo and outcut it badly at the same weight. But as another member mentioned the equivalent husky can be had for less and outcut it still. The 620p is a P. I. G. In its class of saw. Other than the cs590, echo has a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Rockjock (Oct 20, 2015)

Come on Steve relax. His point of view is a valid one. I see first hand how pathetic Echo is when I have a customer come in and have to ask, or plead for service since no one wants to service echo products in my area. Lack of dealer support means lack of parts. So as I said it could be the best saw out there but if you can not get parts for it what good is it. I will report back on Saturday how badly my 361 beats up this guys saw. They are both stock but the echo awesomeness should win out. BTW I wear stihl trousers.


----------



## Big Block (Oct 20, 2015)

huskyboy said:


> I can buy a husqvarna 365/372 at nearly the same price as a 620p echo and outcut it badly at the same weight. But as another member mentioned the equivalent husky can be had for less and outcut it still. The 620p is a P. I. G. In its class of saw. Other than the cs590, echo has a lot of catching up to do.





Rockjock said:


> Come on Steve relax. His point of view is a valid one. I see first hand how pathetic Echo is when I have a customer come in and have to ask, or plead for service since no one wants to service echo products in my area. Lack of dealer support means lack of parts. So as I said it cold be the best saw out there but if you can not get parts for it what good is it. I will report back on Saturday how badly my 361 beats up this guys saw. They are both stock but the echo awesomeness should win out. BTW I wear stihl trousers.





Ok so we are supposed to bend over and take it from you guys but when we start bashing your stuff you whine like a bunch of bearded clams. That makes a bunch of sense. And real men work on their own saws I do. Buy tools not labor. I have paid a mechanic twice in my life and that was for two drag race transmissions. If you want it done right do it yourself.


----------



## Big Block (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Oct 20, 2015)

Big Block said:


> And real men work on their own saws



Worst argument ever [emoji1]


----------



## Big Block (Oct 20, 2015)

What you don't work on your own stuff?


----------



## mountainlake (Oct 20, 2015)

Only the uninformed don't work on their saws and it shows. Steve


----------



## Idahonative (Oct 20, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> Worst argument ever [emoji1]



You wouldn't understand what Big Block is saying since "real man" isn't something you're familiar with. Powder Puff from France.


----------



## Rockjock (Oct 20, 2015)

Gentlemen please put down the echo kool aid. As I said numerous times the lack of a good dealer network makes the echo a non starter in many peoples eyes. I think it splendid that you all work on your saws but when something is under warranty why would I want to work on it? Why should i have to pay for parts when it is under warranty? Calling the guy a powder puff will not make your echo saw any more respectable.


----------



## Big Block (Oct 20, 2015)

To me the warranty means jack because I like to tinker and and hotrod stuff


----------



## Rockjock (Oct 20, 2015)

Big Block said:


> To me the warranty means jack because I like to tinker and and hotrod stuff



That maybe all well and good for you but I can see why it would be of benefit to others. What was it 5 years warranty? That's a whole lotta jack if you ask me! some say It's better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## Big Block (Oct 20, 2015)

I don't need it because i can fix it. The dealer my brother bought his saw from (555) is a hack in a lot of ways. He was not impressed to say the least so now I work on and tune his saws minus the 555 A lot of paid and certified mechanics don't know **** from shineola. They dont't care because its not theirs


----------



## huskyboy (Oct 20, 2015)

Big Block said:


> What you don't work on your own stuff?


To work on your own stuff you still need either oem parts from a dealer or Chinese parts from eBay.....


----------



## Big Block (Oct 20, 2015)

huskyboy said:


> To work on your own stuff you still need either oem parts from a dealer or Chinese parts from eBay.....




Ya I know that Sherlock whats so hard about buying oem parts and installing them? christ it's not like its a $700,000 12 cylinder 800 HP Lamborgini


----------



## Big Block (Oct 20, 2015)

huskyboy said:


> To work on your own stuff you still need either oem parts from a dealer or Chinese parts from eBay.....



BTW I can buy oem ECHO parts online and 99% of my bolts are a T-27 so i can damn near take the whole thing apart with 2 tools. Not that that means anything to you guys as you can not work on your own stuff. T-27 is like speaking greek to you probably.


----------



## Big Block (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Oct 21, 2015)

Big Block said:


> What you don't work on your own stuff?


I work on all my saws of course, but only because I know what I am doing, and because I like to do it. 

You have to admit that most of guys just run their saws and bring them back to the dealer when something is wrong. They know nothing about mechanic, but you can't say they aren't real men.


----------



## Big Block (Oct 21, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> I work on all my saws of course, but only because I know what I am doing, and because I like to do it.
> 
> You have to admit that most of guys just run their saws and bring them back to the dealer when something is wrong. They know nothing about mechanic, but you can't say they aren't real men.




Same dudes that can't change their oil. What do they do when the saw breaks down in the woods because they all do at one point or another grab another saw I'm sure right. But sometimes you have to fix what you got or your screwed and they can't do it


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Oct 21, 2015)

Big Block said:


> Same dudes that can't change their oil. What do they do when the saw breaks down in the woods because they all do at one point or another grab another saw I'm sure right. But sometimes you have to fix what you got or your screwed and they can't do it



Yes, you're absolutely right. But again, it's a a reason to say they aren't real men.


----------



## mountainlake (Oct 21, 2015)

Huskyboy 
Click to expand...
(To work on your own stuff you still need either oem parts from a dealer or Chinese parts from eBay.....)

Just to smarten you up a little if possible OEM Echo parts can be bought online from several different sites and they are reasonable compared to the expensive pay for the name big 2. Not necessary to put Chinese crap in a Echo like it is for the big 2 as OEM parts cost more than as saw is worth . Steve


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 21, 2015)

Big Block said:


> Same dudes that can't change their oil. What do they do when the saw breaks down in the woods because they all do at one point or another grab another saw I'm sure right. But sometimes you have to fix what you got or your screwed and they can't do it


You can fix it assuming you have all the parts you need while in the woods.


----------



## mountainlake (Oct 21, 2015)

You have to admit that most of guys just run their saws and bring them back to the dealer when something is wrong. They know nothing about mechanic, but you can't say they aren't real men

_ I can say they aren't real men as they wont learn how to fix anything. Steve_


----------



## Big Block (Oct 21, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> You can fix it assuming you have all the parts you need while in the woods.



You got me dead to rights there


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Oct 21, 2015)

mountainlake said:


> _ I can say they aren't real men as they wont learn how to fix anything. Steve_




Interesting...

So I suppose it's the same story for the guys who don't fix their cars, or their computers themselves? If we listen to you, real men are very few on this planet.


----------



## Big Block (Oct 21, 2015)

Anymore yes it's starting to look that way with skinny jeans Kaitlyn what's his nuts and everyone's face buried in their [censored] phone


----------



## Big Block (Oct 21, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


CapitaineHaddoc said:


> Interesting...
> 
> So I suppose it's the same story for the guys who don't fix their cars, or their computers themselves? If we listen to you, real men are very few on this planet.


----------



## huskyboy (Oct 21, 2015)

Bunch of keyboard warriors on this thread.... A lot of "guesstamators" are way the **** off.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Oct 21, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> Gentlemen please put down the echo kool aid. As I said numerous times the lack of a good dealer network makes the echo a non starter in many peoples eyes. I think it splendid that you all work on your saws but when something is under warranty why would I want to work on it? Why should i have to pay for parts when it is under warranty? Calling the guy a powder puff will not make your echo saw any more respectable.


So your argument reduces it to what Stihl or Husky? Dolmar, Makita, Efco certainly make top shelf saws with a dealer network that makes Echo look like A giant by comparison. Both of the Dolmar dealers in town work out of their moms garage. And Efco... Well. Haven't found anything but Internet rumors around here.

Edited to add: in 14 years of lawn care, I've had zero instances where an Echo failed to complete the job due to any failed component. Even when I broke the throttle cable stay (plastic piece that attaches it to the carb) I zippy tied it in place and limped through several days while waiting for the replacement part to arrive. No, I'm not McGyver. The stone simple construction of Echo products simply lends itself well to field repairs. Part of why I say over and over on this forum that when it comes to tools I earn my living with, simpler is better.


----------



## Big Block (Oct 21, 2015)

huskyboy said:


> Bunch of keyboard warriors on this thread.... A lot of "guesstamators" are way the **** off.



 and your not. Take that key board and sh.... never mind not worth getting reported again in the same thread probably by the same guy ^^^^^^ mr. I'm a husky


----------



## Big Block (Oct 21, 2015)

huskyboy said:


> Bunch of keyboard warriors on this thread.... A lot of "guesstamators" are way the **** off.



A good saw is one that cuts wood at the end of the day

Contradict yourself much ?


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Oct 21, 2015)

Big Block said:


> Anymore yes it's starting to look that way with skinny jeans Kaitlyn what's his nuts and everyone's face buried in their [censored] phone



That's a stereotype, even if I hate these skinny jeans too


----------



## Big Block (Oct 21, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> That's a stereotype, even if I hate these skinny jeans too



Which one of those 346 ' s is the most well rounded in terms of tq and hp ? What would that be in metric kw for sure and newton's or jewel ' s for torque ?

I'd really like to own a 346 one of these days too the way everyone talks them up


----------



## mountainlake (Oct 21, 2015)

Huskyboy

Bunch of keyboard warriors on this thread.... A lot of "guesstamators" are way the **** off.

Can you see or tell time, there are lots of vids on here with Echo saws running right with or real close to Husky and Stihl best saws. Steve


----------



## Chris J. (Oct 21, 2015)

What about the guys who do know how to work on their own saws (or vehicles, or whatever), but work 12/7 running a business, and find it more convenient to have their equipment serviced? And they would actually lose money if they stopped work to turn a wrench?

The Echo CS-590 is a great buy at $400.00. It straddles the line between being a pro saw and a semi-pro saw; it contains elements of both. If someone is going to work the living feces out of a saw, hard pro use, they should consider a true pro-grade saw. That's not to say the CS-590 can't be worked hard and won't hold up, that's just not its intended use or market.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Oct 21, 2015)

Big Block said:


> Which one of those 346 ' s is the most well rounded in terms of tq and hp ? What would that be in metric kw for sure and newton's or jewel ' s for torque ?
> 
> I'd really like to own a 346 one of these days too the way everyone talks them up



I won't answer this to the main forum, if you want to know which one is the strongest, send me a PM. But I can assure you, each of them will cut circles around a 590.


----------



## huskyboy (Oct 21, 2015)

Big Block said:


> and your not. Take that key board and sh.... never mind not worth getting reported again in the same thread probably by the same guy ^^^^^^ mr. I'm a husky


Butthurt much ?


----------



## huskyboy (Oct 21, 2015)

mountainlake said:


> Huskyboy
> 
> Bunch of keyboard warriors on this thread.... A lot of "guesstamators" are way the **** off.
> 
> Can you see or tell time, there are lots of vids on here with Echo saws running right with or real close to Husky and Stihl best saws. Steve


Sure.......


----------



## sunfish (Oct 21, 2015)

One things for sure, these Echo threads are always entertaining!


----------



## Big Block (Oct 21, 2015)

huskyboy said:


> Butthurt much ?



no just tired of talking to morons. Its ok to bash my **** but not ok for me to bash yours I understand now we are good


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Oct 21, 2015)

Big Block said:


> no just tired of talking to morons. Its ok to bash my **** but not ok for me to bash yours I understand now we are good



Don't take it like this. We don't want to bash your 590, almost everybody will agree it's one of the best saw for the price, and like I said about the 620, Echo's aren't bad saws, they are just a bit too heavy for the pro market, but they are rock solid and will last you for years.

Personnally, I have nothing against you, you're not the worst echo cheerleader from this website, far from it.


----------



## RedFir Down (Oct 21, 2015)

More than anything, I'm curious to know the age of some individuals that have been posting here lately...... Makes a guy wonder.


----------



## Big Block (Oct 21, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> I won't answer this to the main forum, if you want to know which one is the strongest, send me a PM. But I can assure you, each of them will cut circles around a 590.



I'm sure they will and thats not what I was getting at. I was just wondering thats all. See what I mean about bashing


----------



## Ozarker 1 (Oct 21, 2015)

*For today only,* Zoro.com has 20% off all orders over $125.00. Use code 20for24 at checkout. A CS-590 is usually $431.xx, but today it's $345.27, shipping included.


----------



## mountainlake (Oct 21, 2015)

Happens every time, someone reports they really like their Echo saw and the uninformed feel the need to bash them and most of the bashers have never run one and for sure not one with a muff modd and tuned good. Steve


----------



## ArcticOverland (Oct 21, 2015)

mountainlake said:


> Happens every time, someone reports they really like their Echo saw and the uninformed feel the need to bash them and most of the bashers have never run one and for sure not one with a muff modd and tuned good. Steve



Who's bashing the 590?

The objections are voiced when 590 owners insist it's as good as, or better than, higher performance and higher quality pro class saws from other manufacturers.

That's a criticism of the owners silly statement, not the 590 saw.

There's a big difference. 

You'll also note there's some petty goading coming from several 590 owners on this thread. If they were more subjective they'd see that some of the comparisons they're making are just plain ludicrous.

No matter, run what you brung and be thankful for the good health to be able to do so.


----------



## mountainlake (Oct 21, 2015)

You for one have and Husky Stihl for sure. Steve


----------



## Big Block (Oct 21, 2015)

Nobody on this thread is innocent especially sawtroll and I every one is acting like kids


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Oct 21, 2015)

Ever hear of buyers remorse? Interesting to me is that virtually all the owners of 590's I've read about are very happy with their purchase. To me that speaks volumes.


----------



## Rockjock (Oct 21, 2015)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Ever hear of buyers remorse? Interesting to me is that virtually all the owners of 590's I've read about are very happy with their purchase. To me that speaks volumes.



I am sure there are some people not so thrilled with an Echo saw. Maybe this saw will be what puts echo on the map?


----------



## fordf150 (Oct 21, 2015)

Chris J. said:


> What about the guys who do know how to work on their own saws (or vehicles, or whatever), but work 12/7 running a business, and find it more convenient to have their equipment serviced? And they would actually lose money if they stopped work to turn a wrench?



I preach that to some of my customers. Their job is to cut down trees or mow yards. My job is to keep their equipment running. The time they spend working one their saws/mowers...which they dont have the proper tools or complete knowledge to do efficiently is time away from their business. I have been on both ends of the equation. When i had my dump, dozer, backhoe i did all the work on them. Guess what happened. I worked on my equipment(which at the time i thought was saving me money) when i could have been out making money and making customers happy instead of putting them off because my truck was broke down and i was working on it instead of running the dozer putting in their new driveway


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Oct 21, 2015)

mountainlake said:


> Happens every time, someone reports they really like their Echo saw and the uninformed feel the need to bash them and most of the bashers have never run one and for sure not one with a muff modd and tuned good. Steve


Stop whining please. This forum is supposed to be informative. We hear you, you really like your Echo, and everybody understand why. It is a great and reliable saw and it is good priced. That's an objective information. 

Otherwise, the 590 (and the 600/610/620) is not as light and powerful than the pro models from Husqvarna, Stihl and Dolmar. That's another objective information, not bashing. 

The principal issue is the Echo cheerleader team who refuse to be objective, and who claim their saws are the best.


----------



## fordf150 (Oct 21, 2015)

since we are posting videos


----------



## Idahonative (Oct 21, 2015)

I think the Echo cs-590 should be banned. That saw has single handedly started more fights than any other saw in history. Can't talk about it without someone getting pissed. Wish I had one.


----------



## Idahonative (Oct 21, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> since we are posting videos




Great vids...now uncork that muff and watch the 620 come alive.


----------



## fordf150 (Oct 21, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Great vids...now uncork that muff and watch the 620 come alive.


99% of users leave em stock.....I have no interest in making my saws any louder than they have to be. 620 included. I will live with slower and less power till i sell it.


----------



## noshow74 (Oct 21, 2015)

Big Block said:


> Anymore yes it's starting to look that way with skinny jeans Kaitlyn what's his nuts and everyone's face buried in their [censored] phone


Don't forget those damn hipster/lumbersexual beards.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Idahonative (Oct 21, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> 99% of users leave em stock.....I have no interest in making my saws any louder than they have to be. 620 included. I will live with slower and less power till i sell it.



Not the users I know...most of which care about performance. And no one said you need to make it louder. I don't like obnoxious saws either. Simply cut out the 90 in the deflector plate. You can go further and punch holes in the muff but it's not necessary to see a nice gain.

Running that 620 in stock form is like racing a dragster with four flat tires. I know it's not for everyone but a 5 minute MM and a 10 minute tab delete will turn a very good saw into a great one.

*EDIT: I believe a MM'd and tab deleted 590 or 600 will out cut that 6100 everyday of the week. And I don't mean that as an insult to the 6100 which is a great saw. It's just that, when talking about the 590, 600, & 620, there is ALOT of performance that will never be realized without doing a MM & tune. Not for everyone but definitely for me.*


----------



## Idahonative (Oct 21, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> since we are posting videos




Got a question for you: In the 620 vid, right before you stick it into the wood, you rev it up 3 or 4 times and it puffs smoke pretty badly each time, then clears up in the cut. In stock form, I cannot get any of my 600's or my 620 to do that. Why does yours?


----------



## fordf150 (Oct 21, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Got a question for you: In the 620 vid, right before you stick it into the wood, you rev it up 3 or 4 times and it puffs smoke pretty badly each time, then clears up in the cut. In stock form, I cannot get any of my 600's or my 620 to do that. Why does yours?


40:1 Amsoil. Slightly rich on the L. It was warmed up but just started right before the video started. 6100 does same thing...It just wasn't caught on video.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Oct 22, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> *EDIT: I believe a MM'd and tab deleted 590 or 600 will out cut that 6100 everyday of the week. And I don't mean that as an insult to the 6100 which is a great saw. It's just that, when talking about the 590, 600, & 620, there is ALOT of performance that will never be realized without doing a MM & tune. Not for everyone but definitely for me.*



And I suppose a 6100 can't be modded?


----------



## Big Block (Oct 22, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> I think the Echo cs-590 should be banned. That saw has single handedly started more fights than any other saw in history. Can't talk about it without someone getting pissed. Wish I had one.



No **** right


----------



## mountainlake (Oct 22, 2015)

Echo doesn't have a strato saw anymore (had the CS550p for a while) and they get around the Epa crap by tuning them lean and clogging up the muff to create a lot of back pressure, both things need to be fixed on any Echo. It's almost like they want you too muff modd, on the CS500p pull the 4 screws that hold the screen in and pull out the tube in there and you done, the CS590-620 has a pea size outlet in the deflector cover which is a easy fix, the CS400 with the cat takes a little time. No whining here just letting dumb people know what I think. Steve


----------



## Chris J. (Oct 22, 2015)

There's no need for TV when we have threads like this one.


----------



## Idahonative (Oct 22, 2015)

Chris J. said:


> There's no need for TV when we have threads like this one.



Yep...I take back what I said about the 590 being banned. I think the entire line of Echo's should be banned. They are causing fights, arguments, depression, marital issues (SawTurd & Haddick), fostering malice & discontent, and general bad feelings for the elitist saw crowd. BAN THEM ALL!

How can a line of saws that are generally overweight, underpowered, ugly, and killers of the environment be allowed to exist? Like the gun buy back programs in some liberal/socialist states, we need to have a saw buy back program. Get them things off the streets!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 22, 2015)

I say keep the Echo saws....without them we wouldn't have this 14 pages of entertainment.


----------



## RedFir Down (Oct 22, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Yep...I take back what I said about the 590 being banned. I think the entire line of Echo's should be banned. They are causing fights, arguments, depression, marital issues (SawTurd & Haddick), fostering malice & discontent, and general bad feelings for the elitist saw crowd. BAN THEM ALL!
> 
> How can a line of saws that are generally overweight, underpowered, ugly, and killers of the environment be allowed to exist? Like the gun buy back programs in some liberal/socialist states, we need to have a saw buy back program. Get them things off the streets!


I dont think there would be problem if grown "men" would act there age instead of there shoe size.


----------



## Idahonative (Oct 22, 2015)

RedFir Down said:


> I dont think there would be problem if grown "men" would act there age instead of there shoe size.



You got something against having a little fun RedFir?


----------



## RedFir Down (Oct 22, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> You got something against having a little fun RedFir?


Not at all. It's just these last half dozen or so pages sounds like I was at a day care with a bunch of little ones that need a nap.


----------



## Idahonative (Oct 22, 2015)

RedFir Down said:


> Not at all. It's just these last half dozen or so pages sounds like I was at a day care with a bunch of little ones that need a nap.



Well actually, there has been some important information shared within the last couple of pages for those not too blind to see it.


----------



## @60ftup (Mar 17, 2021)

WVhunter said:


> I have been looking for another saw in the 60cc range for use around my farm and for firewood cutting. I have always been a Stihl guy, but thought about a Husky 555 this go around. I stopped by my local dealer to look at one and he got to talking to me about the ECHO Timber Wolf as well. He had a brand new saw he gassed, oiled and said have at it out back if you want. I took the saw and made several cuts on different size Oak logs he had. I was very impressed with this saw and think it would be perfect for my needs. He priced it to me $399 and an extra chain, he also said it had a 5 year warranty. After running the saw, I think it would be hard to beat for my needs and all it has to offer. Seems to have pretty good reviews from what I have read on here. Think I may have to get one, a couple hundred cheaper than the Husky 555 as well. I cut 12-15 cords of firewood per year and usually anymore, nothing bigger than 20" to 24". A family member "borrowed" my Stihl's from me, never could find them. So this will be used with my new MS271, just don't have the budget to replace my PRO saws and really probably don't need them for my purposes now. What do you guys think about these Timber Wolf saws?


I have (2) ms250, ms290, ms361, ms390, ms660. A few Huskys, Jonsereds, Makita, Efco, (2) Echo CS590, Echlo CS355t. For the last 3 years I have run the Echos while my help runs the others or they sit. Echo can compete with any brand on the market and do it more simply for less $. Anyone who says different has not put 30 hours a week on them for years on end.


----------



## Stateline Sawer (Mar 17, 2021)

I like the Echos myself...
Nice, durable alternative to the big box store offerings. All I have laid hands on have tuned nicely and really come to life after minor modification!


----------

